# Skiing on the Cheap - 2008-09 Thread



## JohnGD33 (Jul 10, 2008)

Might be a little early, but the early bird gets the worm!:idea:

Post any deals that you find!


----------



## frozencorn (Jul 10, 2008)

Not available yet, but this was a great deal last year, $29 for a bunch of discounts. Even if you don't use one of them, it comes with 2 lift tickets, one midweek to Black, and another choice from a variety of mountains. I skied Magic off this last year, never got to Black, and never used any of the discounts, but a $29 lift ticket in itself ain't bad. 

Plus, you're helping out Children's Hospital. Certainly look for it when it goes back on sale (hopefully) this fall. 

http://www.rideandskine.com/index.html


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 10, 2008)

frozencorn said:


> Not available yet, but this was a great deal last year, $29 for a bunch of discounts. Even if you don't use one of them, it comes with 2 lift tickets, one midweek to Black, and another choice from a variety of mountains. I skied Magic off this last year, never got to Black, and never used any of the discounts, but a $29 lift ticket in itself ain't bad.
> 
> Plus, you're helping out Children's Hospital. Certainly look for it when it goes back on sale (hopefully) this fall.
> 
> http://www.rideandskine.com/index.html



I purchased that card and will again.  I skied Mt. Abram and Saddleback for free.  I was supposed to ski Black on Xmas eve day for free, but it was closed.  Pretty much the low point of my season as I had called on Friday to see if they were going to be open Xmas eve day for the discount.  They ended up not opening because of nair event the day prior.  Found this out after driving 2 hours to get there.

Learned my lesson.....always call the snow phone in advance following bad weather

I will be purchasing that card again this season. Also got the $99 Tenney Season pass and paid $20 to join a ski club, which I used to buy 8 tickets for $220, so basically $30 a day.

Between the ski and ride card, the season pass, the club tickets, a few Sunday cruises at Wildcat and other deals I pick up along the way; I should be able get out about 25 times for around $450 ($18 a day  ) My greater concern is the gas to get to the mountain this year.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2008)

*Ski sundown Once a Week Pass*



> ONCE-A-WEEK PASS - BUY ONLINE OR CALL 860-379-SNOW
> Ski or ride once a week for the season! The Once-A-Week Pass is a photo i.d. that allows you direct access to the lifts once a week, Monday through Friday, non-holiday between 9am and 10pm. Optional once-a-week ski rental or snowboard rental package available for the season. (Pass not valid 12/26/08-1/2/09, 1/19/09, 2/16-2/20/09.)



http://www.skisundown.com/passes/

*$199* by 10/31. Pretty unique midweek product.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm waiting for next month's ski club rag for the trip details and signups. I pretty much have Bavaria wrapped up, absent something unforeseen, and we'll do WF at least once in Feb or Mar. Maybe late spring, too. Good cheap deals, then.


----------



## Phillycore (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm sooooo on this thread....


----------



## tcharron (Jul 21, 2008)

frozencorn said:


> Not available yet, but this was a great deal last year, $29 for a bunch of discounts. Even if you don't use one of them, it comes with 2 lift tickets, one midweek to Black, and another choice from a variety of mountains. I skied Magic off this last year, never got to Black, and never used any of the discounts, but a $29 lift ticket in itself ain't bad.
> 
> Plus, you're helping out Children's Hospital. Certainly look for it when it goes back on sale (hopefully) this fall.
> 
> http://www.rideandskine.com/index.html



I confirmed a few weeks back, they are indeed going to be doing the card again this year, they are in the process of contacting resorts.


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 23, 2008)

Early season pass rates for Snow King in Wyoming are something like 99 or 129 bucks. Not on the east but probably the best season pass deal available in the world. 

Ill be rocking this pass for the majority of my ski days this winter, and if I get as many as I plan just at Snow King (Ill be real world working it this season - means night skiing 4 days a week) Itll work out to be like 2 bucks a day or even less!


----------



## JohnGD33 (Jul 23, 2008)

That place has some great trees! I should be staying at snow King in Feb.


----------



## billski (Aug 7, 2008)

Deals: August Ski Sales
I'm usually at the beach and forget about this one....

The ski shops dust off their shelves in August and push the old gear to the tent outside.

Don't forget to check them out.  The selection isn't great but the prices are usually the lowest of the year for retail shops.  Most purport to 50% off.

Here is a sampling of SNH and MA:
Zimmerman's, NH - now
Ken Jones NH - now
Ski Haus/NOTB, MA/NH - Weekends of 15th and 22nd.
Village- August Franklin MA 6th


Ski Cheap or Die
Bill


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 10, 2008)

billski said:


> Deals: August Ski Sales
> I'm usually at the beach and forget about this one....
> 
> The ski shops dust off their shelves in August and push the old gear to the tent outside.
> ...



Village Ski is having there sale next weekend. They decided to have in on the tax free weekend.


----------



## tcharron (Aug 10, 2008)

I just signed up for 'Dell Perks' a program which offers discounts to Dell customers.  Ironically, I don't believe you actually have to BUY anything from Dell to sign up.

http://perks.dell.com/secured/default.cfm

Searching for 'Ski Tickets' ends up bring up quite a few discounts.  Looks like they tied in with a whole bunch of the same services employers use to offer discounts.

Quick look examples of places with discounts is below.  Doesn't look like any of them are set up for 2008-2009 yet tho.

CT:
Ski Mount Southington

MA:
Butternut
Wawa

ME:
SugarLoaf
Sunday River

NH:
Cannon
Cranmore
Gunstock
Loon
Pats Peak
Waterville Valley

VT:
Mt Snow
Okemo
Stratton
Sugarbush


----------



## trtaylor (Aug 10, 2008)

tcharron said:


> I just signed up for 'Dell Perks' a program which offers discounts to Dell customers.  Ironically, I don't believe you actually have to BUY anything from Dell to sign up.
> 
> http://perks.dell.com/secured/default.cfm
> 
> ...



Nice find. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tcharron (Aug 11, 2008)

trtaylor said:


> Nice find. Thanks for sharing.



I just found out that apperently this perk program is being offered by multiple companies.

http://www.bordersrewardsperks.com/

Signing up for Borders Rewards program from Borders bookstore leads to the same exact savings listing.  Same site as a matter of fact.


----------



## JohnGD33 (Aug 13, 2008)

*NH Presidential Pass to Access 7 Resorts and 7 XC Centers*

NH Presidential Pass to Access 7 Resorts and 7 XC Centers

Check it out! But hurry there is only 20 available

http://www.mtwashingtonvalley.org/pg_mwv/pg_mwv_51.cfm


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 13, 2008)

JohnGD33 said:


> NH Presidential Pass to Access 7 Resorts and 7 XC Centers
> 
> Check it out! But hurry there is only 20 available
> 
> http://www.mtwashingtonvalley.org/pg_mwv/pg_mwv_51.cfm



20??????

That seems a tad absurd.  Personally, I think the best thing the Mount Washington areas could do is band together and have a combined pass for Bretton Woods, Attitash, Wildcat, Black, Cranmore, King Pine and Shawnee Peak.  

I think doing so would steal a fair amount of business from Vermont.


----------



## billski (Aug 13, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> 20??????
> 
> That seems a tad absurd.  Personally, I think the best thing the Mount Washington areas could do is band together and have a combined pass for Bretton Woods, Attitash, Wildcat, Black, Cranmore, King Pine and Shawnee Peak.
> 
> I think doing so would steal a fair amount of business from Vermont.



That's an old sales and marketing gimmick.  Once those are sold, 20 more will miraculously appear.  They want you to believe they are in short supply and make you move fast.


----------



## JohnGD33 (Aug 13, 2008)

Sounds about right, but still a good deal. If I was in NH I would get it and not ski out west this year, but I am 5 hrs from NH:sad: so I am SOL


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 14, 2008)

JohnGD33 said:


> Sounds about right, but still a good deal. If I was in NH I would get it and not ski out west this year, but I am 5 hrs from NH:sad: so I am SOL



I would be a great pass


.....but hardly skiing on the cheap at $1500 unless you spent a minimum of 50 days on hill at those areas.


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 15, 2008)

*Free WaWa Tix*

http://wawa.wachusett.com/Summer_and_Fall_Events/Labor_Day_Sale/default.cfm

Scroll down to where it says "Free Tickets", click on the link and fill out the survey and get a voucher for an early season ticket. I didn't try it because I have a pass so I don't know if there is a catch. If someone does it please let us know.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2008)

Windham has a contest to win a season pass.


http://winter.windhammountain.com/


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> http://wawa.wachusett.com/Summer_and_Fall_Events/Labor_Day_Sale/default.cfm
> 
> Scroll down to where it says "Free Tickets", click on the link and fill out the survey and get a voucher for an early season ticket. I didn't try it because I have a pass so I don't know if there is a catch. If someone does it please let us know.



So far I have signed my wife and myself up. I have told a few other folks about it.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Windham has a contest to win a season pass.
> 
> 
> http://winter.windhammountain.com/



So does this site. Survey required.



http://www.skinh.com/survey/index.cfm


----------



## powderman (Aug 20, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Windham has a contest to win a season pass.
> 
> 
> http://winter.windhammountain.com/



My browser can't display the survey page


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 20, 2008)

Sparky said:


> So does this site. Survey required.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skinh.com/survey/index.cfm



thanks, maybe I'll get lucky


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2008)

powderman said:


> My browser can't display the survey page




The survey is for this site only 

http://www.skinh.com/survey/index.cfm


----------



## powderman (Aug 21, 2008)

Sparky said:


> The survey is for this site only
> 
> http://www.skinh.com/survey/index.cfm



Where's the page for the contest page?

Windham's site says:



> Enter to win a season pass
> ...just for filling out a brief survey
> more>



When I click the link, my broswer can't display the page.  Did that happen with you?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 21, 2008)

It opened right up to the page for me that you fill out your info to enter.


----------



## JasonE (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't know if anyone mentioned this yet, but a friend of mine who has Fallon for his health insurance was just notified that they have extended the annual fitness benefit (where they pay a portion of your fitness club dues) to include season passes at "qualifying" ski resorts. I don't know what resorts qualify, since I unfortunately do not have Fallon, but he did say that Wachusett was one of them (he was telling me about it because he knows I get a Wachusett pass every year and thought I might have Fallon).


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

JasonE said:


> Don't know if anyone mentioned this yet, but a friend of mine who has Fallon for his health insurance was just notified that they have extended the annual fitness benefit (where they pay a portion of your fitness club dues) to include season passes at "qualifying" ski resorts. I don't know what resorts qualify, since I unfortunately do not have Fallon, but he did say that Wachusett was one of them (he was telling me about it because he knows I get a Wachusett pass every year and thought I might have Fallon).



We have that at my work...and a ski area season pass definitely counts under wellness or something..


----------



## JasonE (Sep 3, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> http://wawa.wachusett.com/Summer_and_Fall_Events/Labor_Day_Sale/default.cfm
> 
> Scroll down to where it says "Free Tickets", click on the link and fill out the survey and get a voucher for an early season ticket. I didn't try it because I have a pass so I don't know if there is a catch. If someone does it please let us know.



Haven't been able to get this to work. It keeps coming back saying I have to enable cookies on my browser - but cookies are enabled! Tried several different times in both Firefox and IE and it doesn't work.

Not a huge deal since I have a pass, but wanted to pick up a voucher or two for friends so they can ski with me.

Bogus.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 3, 2008)

Same here.


----------



## powderman (Sep 3, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Same here.



+2.  But in the end, it's Wachusett.  I couldn't care less about driving 2 1/2 hours for mediocre terrain even if it's free.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2008)

Free ski is Back at Crested Butte..this is a copy and paste from the Teton Gravity Forums..

Ski FREE is back! (Crested Butte) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just got this from my boss in the marketing department (Pray for early snow, then it's worth it):


Mt. Crested Butte, CO--You have always heard that nothing is "free", well, they lied. Skiing and riding is absolutely, positively, incredibly, 100 percent FREE, with no strings attached at Crested Butte Mountain Resort (CBMR) from November 25 through December 15, 2007.

CBMR will once again be giving away lift tickets for three weeks. You don't have to enter anything, buy anything, do any fancy dance steps or answer any trivia questions to be able to ski or ride Crested Butte Mountain for FREE. All you need to do is go to the ticket office during these days and one of CBMR's cheerful ticketing specialists will smile, give you a lift ticket and send you to the slopes to ski or ride for FREE. Just come on down and enjoy the great product that our mountain has to offer.

"We want guests to come 'test drive' Crested Butte," said Randy Barrett, Vice President and General Manager. "We have done so many improvements since the Mueller's took the helm; we want to show them off. Everyone will be able to see and sample Colorado's Best Corduroy(tm) and our commitment to great early season skiing and riding, all for FREE!"

The former "Ski Free" promotion, the most successful ski industry-wide program ever, ran from 1991 through 2000.


----------



## roark (Sep 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Free ski is Back at Crested Butte..this is a copy and paste from the Teton Gravity Forums..
> 
> Ski FREE is back! (Crested Butte)
> 
> ...


Note the year (and read the rest of that thread).


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 6, 2008)

roark said:


> Note the year (and read the rest of that thread).



doh..darn people bumping threads...:dunce:


----------



## roark (Sep 6, 2008)

powderman said:


> +2.  But in the end, it's Wachusett.  I couldn't care less about driving 2 1/2 hours for mediocre terrain even if it's free.



I guess it did work, I just got an email from them today (couple weeks after filling out the form).


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 11, 2008)

Descente just came out with the list of areas for their Passport program.  Basically you buy a $200-$300 ski jacket and get 1 lift ticket to each of 40 ski areas.  The jackets can typically be purchased at retail stores for less than the Descente website.  I don't know if the tickets have blackout dates, but I would imagine they do.

Main link...

http://www.descente.com/news_article.phtml?news_id=80

Jacket example with list of areas...

http://www.descente.com/product/119574/D9-8953US/_/Jasper


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 11, 2008)

jaytrem said:


> Descente just came out with the list of areas for their Passport program.  Basically you buy a $200-$300 ski jacket and get 1 lift ticket to each of 40 ski areas.  The jackets can typically be purchased at retail stores for less than the Descente website.  I don't know if the tickets have blackout dates, but I would imagine they do.
> 
> Main link...
> 
> ...



definitely a killer deal.  Maybe they'll have it next year and I can use it as black mail against my will be wife for a trip out west.  Honey, it would be an awful waste if I didn't head out west with all these free lift tickets.  :lol:


----------



## arik (Sep 15, 2008)

makes me want to take a couple months off work and ski around


----------



## reefer (Sep 17, 2008)

*Cheap Stowe Tickets*

Billski must be slipping......................
Ski Club/Council Appreciation Days again this year at Stowe! $40.00/day, $67.00/2day, $94.00/3day, etc....!!!
December 5-7
Jan 12-14
March 18-22
Pretty good lodging deals also found by downloading the flyer advertising it!
Probably 90% sure I'll take advantage of this in March for 3-4 days
I'll plan on you "ski club" AZers joining me for a day or two.
Find it at www.stowegroups.com


----------



## hammer (Sep 17, 2008)

Heard this at the last ACE meeting...Zimmerman's is selling tickets to a number of ski areas for $40:

http://www.zimsport.com


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 17, 2008)

reefer said:


> Billski must be slipping......................
> Ski Club/Council Appreciation Days again this year at Stowe! $40.00/day, $67.00/2day, $94.00/3day, etc....!!!
> December 5-7
> Jan 12-14
> ...



SAHWEET

This was the exact reason why I only purchased one lift ticket to Stowe at $48.  I'll definitely be doing the 2day in March if doesn't fall on the same weekend again as my big trade show for the year


----------



## billski (Sep 17, 2008)

reefer said:


> Billski must be slipping......


billski is working

for 

a

change....


----------



## ta&idaho (Sep 17, 2008)

reefer said:


> Billski must be slipping......................
> Ski Club/Council Appreciation Days again this year at Stowe! $40.00/day, $67.00/2day, $94.00/3day, etc....!!!
> December 5-7
> Jan 12-14
> ...



I'm hoping to make the March weekend as well.  Stowe needs to work on its math, though.  The flyer says "Ski/ride for *as little as* $40 per day" when the prices actually are $40 per day *at the most*, as the multi-day prices in reefer's post indicate.  Great deal all around...


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 18, 2008)

any body have or know kids who want to ski in PA check it out! we did it last year and saved a few bucks:

The Pennsylvania Ski Areas Association is pleased to announce that the 2008/2009 Snowpass Program will be open to both 4th and 5th grade students, in and out of state, who ski at Pennsylvania ski areas.  

Attached is a PDF file of our 2008/2009 4th & 5th Grade Snowpass Program application, which can also be downloaded from our website, www.skipa.com.  

For more information, including details of the program, rules, blackout dates, paid adult lift restrictions and frequently asked questions, please visit our website at www.skipa.com or contact our association office at 570-443-0963.


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 18, 2008)

reefer said:


> Billski must be slipping......................
> Ski Club/Council Appreciation Days again this year at Stowe! $40.00/day, $67.00/2day, $94.00/3day, etc....!!!
> December 5-7
> Jan 12-14
> ...


 
That does sound good! Although I'm a little confused on the lodging prices listed in the flyer. The flyer quotes,"*Rates listed are per room per night".* The prices on the rooms are for, "*DO=Double Occupancy".*  So does that mean Per Person? Otherwise that's really cheap!


----------



## reefer (Sep 18, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> That does sound good! Although I'm a little confused on the lodging prices listed in the flyer. The flyer quotes,"*Rates listed are per room per night".* The prices on the rooms are for, "*DO=Double Occupancy".*  So does that mean Per Person? Otherwise that's really cheap!



From my past experiences this is the rate for a room for two. Some rooms have two double beds (for two couples) and they usually charge $10.00-$15.00 extra a night per person if that is the case. So a $80.00 room can turn to $110.00 for (4). I would call to confirm this however.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2008)

Warren Miller Time baby!!!!!

in the email today

http://www.skinet.com/warrenmiller/offers/index.php?this_venue=88


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Warren Miller Time baby!!!!!
> 
> in the email today
> 
> http://www.skinet.com/warrenmiller/offers/index.php?this_venue=88



Looks like it is coming to the Bushnell here in CT on 11/22, any of you C.L.I.T.S looking to go?


----------



## Geoff (Sep 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Warren Miller Time baby!!!!!
> 
> http://www.skinet.com/warrenmiller/offers/index.php?this_venue=88



From Killington, the closest venue is Lebanon, NH.  The SWAG doesn't look that great.   Stratton, Waterville, and Smuggs are the free tickets.  Midseason, the Smuggs ticket is a 2-for-1 and the Waterville ticket is 2-for-1 midweek-only.  Midseason, the free Stratton ticket works on Wednesdays.

I guess I'll schedule that as a shopping run day and see if I can grab a pile of ticket vouchers when the theater clears out.  I haven't skied Stratton since 1978 or 1979 and it might be fun on a midweek powder day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2008)

I'll probably do the Portand show, Portsmouth is more convenient, but it's a week later.  Same offers at both shows, Sunday River, Loaf, Waterville, Smuggs.  I'm mainly looking to fill in the early season Sundays with these.  I don't want to blow any of my ski club vouchers on wrod days and I'm guessing Tenney where I have a pass doesn't open until Dec 20th


----------



## tcharron (Sep 21, 2008)

Geoff said:


> From Killington, the closest venue is Lebanon, NH.  The SWAG doesn't look that great.   Stratton, Waterville, and Smuggs are the free tickets.  Midseason, the Smuggs ticket is a 2-for-1 and the Waterville ticket is 2-for-1 midweek-only.  Midseason, the free Stratton ticket works on Wednesdays.
> 
> I guess I'll schedule that as a shopping run day and see if I can grab a pile of ticket vouchers when the theater clears out.  I haven't skied Stratton since 1978 or 1979 and it might be fun on a midweek powder day.



I'm thinking of hitting the Boston show, they have the Sunday River, Waterville, Smugs, and Stratton tickets in their bag.


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 25, 2008)

For anybody flying into Salt Lake this year, the three Park City areas will once again be offereing free skiing the day you fly in.  Big blackout period in the middle of the year.  But might come in handy for somebody...

http://parkcityinfo.com/quickstart/

Also, I ordered and received the Descente jacket that I mentioned earlier in this thread.  It did indeed come with the vouchers for the 40 lift tickets.  The shocking thing is it appears most of them don't have any blackout days.  Some do have the blackout days listed, so I assume the ones that don't list em don't have em.  I do still have to register the passport, but the website hasn't come online yet.  There's also a mistake on the Descente website.  They have Nashoba listed twice and left out Mt Bachelor.  Doubt I'll use it, but nice to know if I end up in Oregon I'll be able to get a free day of skiing in.  Anyway, areas that listed blackout days are as follows....

Alpine Meadows - See skialpine.com for holidays

Big Sky -  Dec 25-31, Feb 17-20

Holiday Valley - Dec 24-31

Waterville - Dec 26-31, Jan 19-21, Feb 16-24 - says with purchase of adult lift ticket.  2 for 1???  Very odd.

Bear Valley - Dec 20 to Jan 4, Jan 17-19, Feb 7-9, Feb 14-22.  Says to present chidrens jacket for childrens ticket, but stamped ADULT down the bottom, must be an error.

Mission Ridge - Says not good during blackout dates, but does not specify.

And that's it.


----------



## midd (Sep 25, 2008)

No Powder Passport offered this year, which is a bummer.

Skied 10 days on it last year at an average of 35 bucks or so a day.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 26, 2008)

jaytrem said:


> For anybody flying into Salt Lake this year, the three Park City areas will once again be offereing free skiing the day you fly in.  Big blackout period in the middle of the year.  But might come in handy for somebody...
> 
> http://parkcityinfo.com/quickstart/
> 
> ...





jaytrem -  Can others besides you use them? Any of them you won't use? just asking if you want to get rid of any like Alpine Meadows?


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 26, 2008)

Smellytele said:


> jaytrem -  Can others besides you use them? Any of them you won't use? just asking if you want to get rid of any like Alpine Meadows?



This is my first time using the Passport, so I'm not exactly sure how everything works.  I do know the entire book gets registered to one person and the tickets are not transferable.  You also need to be wearing the jacket whenever you redeem a voucher.  At least you're supposed to be.  Whether anybody ever checks is another question.  Now if somebody else has a qualifying jacket, you could probably get away with using somebody elses voucher.  But once again that depends on how strict the ski areas are.  Last year I had a non-transferable Colorado Pass that was good for 1 ticket at 25 ski areas, only once did somebody ask for a picture ID.  So I figure odds are the registered name wouldn't matter.

Not sure which ones I won't be using yet.  Odds are I won't use the 3 Colorado.  Will definitely use the New England, Northern Califonia, and Western Canada.  Maybe sneak in a late trip to Utah.  Considering I needed a new jacket anyway, I should easily get my moneys worth.


----------



## frozencorn (Sep 30, 2008)

Saw an ad for this VT travel club card in the new issue of Skiing. Seems like a really nice deal for $35. 

http://classicskitours.net/vermontTravel.asp


----------



## JasonE (Sep 30, 2008)

*Wachusett pass for $129!!!*

Anyone out there who is a college student (even a part-time one) Wachusett is (new this year) is offering the UPass, which is a Bronze Century Pass exclusive for college students that costs just $129!

It's not advertised anywhere on their web site (it mentions it in one location but isn't linked to anywhere), but if you call or go in they can get you the form.

Pretty cool offer! I was only going to buy a pass for me this year, but since both my wife and I are college students, now I'm going to get a pass for both of us. Picked mine up today, will get Carrie's when I can get a copy of her student ID.


----------



## skiboarder (Sep 30, 2008)

Does anyone know the website for the Vermont Ski Passport?


----------



## Ski Diva (Oct 1, 2008)

I think Ski Vermont (the Vermont Ski Areas Association) typically offers it, but I don't know if it's available yet. Their website is www.skivermont.com, or you can email them at info@skivermont.com


----------



## billski (Oct 1, 2008)

*Hand and Foot Warmers now at Costco*

If you use a lot, buy a box.

Hand and Foot Warmers at Costco


----------



## on_edge (Oct 1, 2008)

*Midweek Ski & Stay Package*

The Hyde Away Inn is offering $79 per person, per night for Mad River Glen Midweek Ski & Stay Package - includes midweek lodging with private bath and lift ticket. Based on a 2 night minimum and double occupancy.


----------



## skiboarder (Oct 1, 2008)

Ski Diva said:


> I think Ski Vermont (the Vermont Ski Areas Association) typically offers it, but I don't know if it's available yet. Their website is www.skivermont.com, or you can email them at info@skivermont.com


Thanks a lot.  It actually went on sale today, here's the link:
http://www.nabble.com/Ski-Vermont-Passports-on-sale-today-p19758348.html


----------



## CjS (Oct 2, 2008)

any word on the Stratton10k offer this year?  easypeasy free pass.


----------



## billski (Oct 3, 2008)

Unbundled Killington ticket deals were extremely rare last year.

If you join a ski club affiliated with EICSL(like ACE), here is a deal, 4 tickets for $200 plus tax.  Kmart tickets will be north of $80, so you begin to save after your first ticket.

*[FONT=&quot]Killington Club Card[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]The Killington Club Card is a credit card style card loaded with four single day adult lift tickets.  Available to ski club/council members only; not for sale to the public.  Pick up the Card at the Snowshed Lodge Resort Center Ticketing Area at Killington.  Must present a photo ID and EICSL ID card.  Card is valid for any day of the 2008-09 season.  Unused tickets can’t be extended past this season, nor will they be refunded.  Cost for initial ticket is $199 plus VT taxes.  Deadline to purchase your first card is Dec. 7, 2008.

Interestingly, ACE club still has tickets left at $48 (with blackout dates) that normally would be gone by now.  I'd grab those first.  Word on the streets is that so many people were PO'd with Kmart, that they took their business elsewhere.  

[/FONT]


----------



## billski (Oct 3, 2008)

*Vermont Travel Club - ticket and lodging discounts*

You guys see this?  Looks really attractive

http://www.classicskitours.net/vermontTravel.asp#
for $35 you get:

Stowe Mountain Resort- save $32 on a (1) day

*·* Sugarbush Resort -save $18 on a (1) day

*·* Jay Peak Resort - save $26 on a one day

*·* Bolton Valley Resort -deduct $10 off the rate

*·* Mount Snow Resort - save $26 on a one day

*·* Stratton Mountain Resort—up to $28 savings

*·* Killington Resort - when packaged with our lodging resorts

*·* Smugglers Notch - save $10 off the window rate

*·* Sugarbush  Resort—save $16 on a (1) day

early season lodging discounts


----------



## on_edge (Oct 3, 2008)

*Classic Ski Tours*



billski said:


> You guys see this?  Looks really attractive
> 
> http://www.classicskitours.net/vermontTravel.asp#
> for $35 you get:
> ...



For what it's worth, I can personally recommend Classic Ski Tours. Not because I've used them, but I've known Shawn Sullivan, Regional Sales Manager, for years. Great guy. And I've heard all good things about Classic.


----------



## Elf28p (Oct 4, 2008)

I have not had time to read through the $35 (http://classicskitours.net/vermontTravel.asp) card; but can someone tell me if this is available to CT residents or only VT residents. It looks like a great deal! I'm so pumped for skiing!


----------



## billski (Oct 4, 2008)

on_edge said:


> For what it's worth, I can personally recommend Classic Ski Tours. Not because I've used them, but I've known Shawn Sullivan, Regional Sales Manager, for years. Great guy. And I've heard all good things about Classic.



FWIW, you should probably advise Shawn to run a Spell Checker on his material before it goes live.


----------



## billski (Oct 4, 2008)

Elf28p said:


> I have not had time to read through the $35 (http://classicskitours.net/vermontTravel.asp) card; but can someone tell me if this is available to CT residents or only VT residents. It looks like a great deal! I'm so pumped for skiing!



Why don't you just send them an email????


----------



## frozencorn (Oct 5, 2008)

That VT Ski Classic card seems like a no-brainer. I wonder why it's not publicized more. I only saw a small ad in Skiing magazine for it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 5, 2008)

frozencorn said:


> That VT Ski Classic card seems like a no-brainer. I wonder why it's not publicized more. I only saw a small ad in Skiing magazine for it.



Indeed some great deals on there.


----------



## jack (Oct 6, 2008)

About the Vermont Travel Club Card that I saw mentioned the other day ... the card 
Is good for all residents ... no resident restrictions


----------



## WJenness (Oct 7, 2008)

Ski market is having a sale Thurs - Mon.

I got a coupon in my email: http://www.skimarket.com/eblasts/CDEblast_coupon.pdf

Just thought I'd share.

-w


----------



## Evmo (Oct 7, 2008)

Will keep the spam to a minimum (I promise), but thought I would jump in here.  We (Liftopia) have a lot more resorts on board this year, and some have some great early deals.  We still have a ways to go in building out our resort partner list (and getting them to load deals, takes a little while in the fall cuz everyone is so busy).  So far we have deals loaded for Wildcat, Jay, Windham, Ragged, and for those of you who like Canadia, Stoneham and Mont Sainte Anne are new this year with some great deals too...

Feel free to give me critique/feedback, as I know we have a lot to improve, so thanks for being patient with what we have at this point and hopefully we will be able to do a better job this year.
Evmo


----------



## billski (Oct 8, 2008)

*http://rideandskine.com/*

Back for another year.  Nothing firm but the price.

08-09 $29 gets you ticket and lodging discounts to various ski resorts
*We are currently working on 2008-2009 Mountain Deals. We will honor last year’s price of $29.00 on all Pre-orders.*

http://rideandskine.com

FROM 2007-2008:

*PARTICIPATING
												MOUNTAIN LINKS*




Ascutney Mountain Resort 
Black Mountain 
Bolton Valley  
Burke Mountain  
Crotched Mountain 
Dartmouth Skiway 
Granite Gorge 
Gunstock 
Jay Peak Resort 
King Pine Ski Area 
Lost Valley 
Magic Mountain 
Mount Abram 
Pats Peak 
Ragged Mountain 
Saddleback Mountain 
Shawnee Peak 
Tenney Mountain 
Wachusett 
Waterville Valley Resort 
Whaleback Mountain 
Wildcat Mountain


----------



## hammer (Oct 8, 2008)

Evmo said:


> Will keep the spam to a minimum (I promise), but thought I would jump in here. We (Liftopia) have a lot more resorts on board this year, and some have some great early deals. We still have a ways to go in building out our resort partner list (and getting them to load deals, takes a little while in the fall cuz everyone is so busy). So far we have deals loaded for Wildcat, Jay, Windham, Ragged, and for those of you who like Canadia, Stoneham and Mont Sainte Anne are new this year with some great deals too...
> 
> Feel free to give me critique/feedback, as I know we have a lot to improve, so thanks for being patient with what we have at this point and hopefully we will be able to do a better job this year.
> Evmo


I see you added Pats Peak and Crotched in NH...hopefully there will be some good deals from these "local" ski areas.


----------



## on_edge (Oct 8, 2008)

*Typos*



billski said:


> FWIW, you should probably advise Shawn to run a Spell Checker on his material before it goes live.



Doh! You mean like this post you made?

"The biggest progression I every made was when I finally stopped "fighting the mountain"..." 

Heh, heh...:-o


----------



## billski (Oct 8, 2008)

on_edge said:


> Doh! You mean like this post you made?
> 
> "The biggest progression I every made was when I finally stopped "fighting the mountain"..."
> 
> Heh, heh...:-o



These are discussion groups; I make no apologies for conversational typing.:-o
The web site is for profit, professional.  I expect companies who want my money to present it properly and professionally.  Just like I expect bankers who I like to think I can entrust my investments, wear ties.  :???:


----------



## on_edge (Oct 8, 2008)

billski said:


> These are discussion groups; I make no apologies for conversational typing.:-o
> The web site is for profit, professional.  I expect companies who want my money to present it properly and professionally.  Just like I expect bankers who I like to think I can entrust my investments, wear ties.  :???:


Generally, I agree with you. I'd certainly expect it from someone who is a professional writer or editor. Maybe not so much from skiers?? I can tell you from experience, though, that even the best proof readers (people) and spell-checkers (electronic) can miss things. I've had six or eight people proof the same document before going to press and every one of them missed the same typo. At a glance, the typo I saw was a single word misspelled. My point was really that it doesn't seem like it's worth losing sleep over it.


----------



## Evmo (Oct 8, 2008)

hammer said:


> I see you added Pats Peak and Crotched in NH...hopefully there will be some good deals from these "local" ski areas.



Definitely, and we will be working with them over the next few weeks to get prices loaded.  We love all of the "local" mountains that work with us, Ragged, Wildcat, Gunstock, etc.  They all deserve credit for putting in extra work and still having great customer service.


----------



## pepperdawg (Oct 9, 2008)

on_edge said:


> Generally, I agree with you. I'd certainly expect it from someone who is a professional writer or editor. Maybe not so much from skiers?? I can tell you from experience, though, that even the best proof readers (people) and spell-checkers (electronic) can miss things. I've had six or eight people  blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah typo I saw was a single word misspelled. My point was really that it doesn't seem like it's worth losing sleep over it.



Why is a thread which is supposed to contain DEALIOS being clogged up with an argument over spelling.....now I'm as guilty...but hopefully some see my point..


----------



## WJenness (Oct 9, 2008)

I was just at the Woburn Mall.

The TJ Maxx there had their annual ski stuff sale.

All kinds of things:
Jackets
Gloves
Hats
Hand / Toe Warmers
Goggles
Boot Dryers
Baselayers

Some good deals, worth looking around if you need anything / like browsing through stuff.

-w


----------



## roark (Oct 9, 2008)

Got the annual SkiVT order form the other day. 3 pass/ $125, 5 pass / $200 non-holiday lift tickets or beginner packages. Can be used at most of the VT resorts once (e.g. if you get a 3 pass you can only use it once at $towe). For whatever reason I never see the form on their website. Shoot me a pm with your email if you want one.


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 13, 2008)

Not the Northeast but I think it might be the absolute best deal in all of skiing, the New Mexico Extreme Ski Card.....

http://www.nmxsports.org/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

$99.95 for 9 days of skiing.  That's $11.10 per day.  Bought one last year, it worked great.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 13, 2008)

Picked up my frequent skier card for Mt Suanpee and Okemo on Saturday.  It will pay for itself by Christmas.


----------



## scootertig (Oct 13, 2008)

billski said:


> Back for another year.  Nothing firm but the price.
> 
> 08-09 $29 gets you ticket and lodging discounts to various ski resorts
> *We are currently working on 2008-2009 Mountain Deals. We will honor last year’s price of $29.00 on all Pre-orders.*



Does anyone have experience with this card?  I see at least 3 or 4 hills on here that I'm planning to hit this year on trips up from Virginia.  Are these of the "$5 off here and there" variety?  Or bigger/better deals?

I'm trying to decide between this and the $35 VT card.  I'll only ski 3-5 days in VT, but I'm trying to get at least 8 in NE overall...


aaron


----------



## playoutside (Oct 13, 2008)

The best deals with this card are midweek.  It's a good deal, but would be tough to expect to benefit from it each day of a weeklong trip.  Check out their site, when I looked 2 weeks ago they still had the details of last years offers.  An added benefit is that they send a couple comp tix with the card -- I got Magic and a friend got Black.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2008)

playoutside said:


> The best deals with this card are midweek.  It's a good deal, but would be tough to expect to benefit from it each day of a weeklong trip.  Check out their site, when I looked 2 weeks ago they still had the details of last years offers.  An added benefit is that they send a couple comp tix with the card -- I got Magic and a friend got Black.



The ski and ride card?  You already got yours in the mail?  I ordered mine in the beginning of July and have yet to see it, though my card has been charged.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 13, 2008)

billski said:


> Back for another year. Nothing firm but the price.
> 
> 08-09 $29 gets you ticket and lodging discounts to various ski resorts
> *We are currently working on 2008-2009 Mountain Deals. We will honor last year’s price of $29.00 on all Pre-orders.*
> ...


 

Is this good at all of these resorts?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Is this good at all of these resorts?



There are various deals at all the places, but for the most part they are either mid-week or of the $5 off variety.

The real benefit in the card is the free lift tickets in comes with.  Last year I received one each to Black, Saddleback and Mt. Abram


----------



## Puck it (Oct 13, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> There are various deals at all the places, but for the most part they are either mid-week or of the $5 off variety.
> 
> The real benefit in the card is the free lift tickets in comes with. Last year I received one each to Black, Saddleback and Mt. Abram


 
What I meant is do you have to pick one resort or is it good at all of them?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2008)

Puck it said:


> What I meant is do you have to pick one resort or is it good at all of them?



there are different deals offered from each mountain and buying the card gives you access to all of them.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 13, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> there are different deals offered from each mountain and buying the card gives you access to all of them.


 

Thanks.


----------



## frozencorn (Oct 14, 2008)

scootertig said:


> Does anyone have experience with this card?  I see at least 3 or 4 hills on here that I'm planning to hit this year on trips up from Virginia.  Are these of the "$5 off here and there" variety?  Or bigger/better deals?
> 
> I'm trying to decide between this and the $35 VT card.  I'll only ski 3-5 days in VT, but I'm trying to get at least 8 in NE overall...
> 
> ...



I'm actually thinking of both. The ski and ride card basically pays for itself with the free lift ticket (used mine at Magic last year, never used the Black.) And the VT card just seems way too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 14, 2008)

Does Ski and ride New England card just give you random tickets or can you pick?


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 14, 2008)

I am talking the free tickets


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2008)

Smellytele said:


> Does Ski and ride New England card just give you random tickets or can you pick?



last year I contacted them and was offered a choice, but I think for the most part they give them out at random and try and pick areas in the closest geographic area to you


----------



## frozencorn (Oct 14, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> last year I contacted them and was offered a choice, but I think for the most part they give them out at random and try and pick areas in the closest geographic area to you



I purchased mine at the Boston Expo last year. The offer for Black was right on the card, so I had the option of picking one other mountain from a box that housed all the coupons. I went on Friday night and they were already pretty picked over. No Jay or Waterville. I did secure a day at Magic that way though. Not sure how they do it online.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2008)

I was able to request and get Saddleback by talking to someone from the group on the phone.  The Black was on the card itself and I was pleasantly surprised to have a Mt. Abram ticket included when I received the card.


----------



## playoutside (Oct 14, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> The ski and ride card? You already got yours in the mail? I ordered mine in the beginning of July and have yet to see it, though my card has been charged.


 

Sorry for the confusion.  Did not get mine for this year yet.  I was referring to last years card.


----------



## playoutside (Oct 14, 2008)

Smellytele said:


> Does Ski and ride New England card just give you random tickets or can you pick?


 
I didn't ask or try for any area in particular for the free tix.  I ordered from my NJ address and got a VT mountain.  My friends who ordered from closer to Boston all got NH.  Seemed like they thought about where you may likely use it -- it's tough to do a NH weekend trip from NJ, while VT is easily doable.


----------



## billski (Oct 17, 2008)

*Liftopia*

Liftopia has started loading ticket prices


----------



## frozencorn (Oct 17, 2008)

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but seeing as I seem to forget it every year until it's too late, it probably bears repeating that Wildcat is free on your birthday. Which is an even better deal if you were born in winter.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 17, 2008)

frozencorn said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned, but seeing as I seem to forget it every year until it's too late, it probably bears repeating that Wildcat is free on your birthday. Which is an even better deal if you were born in winter.




I might have to take advantage of that one this year. Wildcat is on my hitlist... my birthday is a monday this year. Might be a good excuse to burn a vacation day.

-w


----------



## Puck it (Oct 17, 2008)

Also, ski Sunday afternoon for $20 then ski Monday for $39.


----------



## frozencorn (Oct 17, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Also, ski Sunday afternoon for $20 then ski Monday for $39.



Is the $39 applicable if you do only the Sunday afternoon? If that's the case, that's a great deal.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 17, 2008)

frozencorn said:


> Is the $39 applicable if you do only the Sunday afternoon? If that's the case, that's a great deal.


 

Yes it is.  I called last year about it and they confirmed.  I never got to do it though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2008)

frozencorn said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned, but seeing as I seem to forget it every year until it's too late, it probably bears repeating that Wildcat is free on your birthday. Which is an even better deal if you were born in winter.



I was behind someone in line last year who took advantage of that.  When I got up to the counter, I kiddingly asked if half birthdays count as mine was in September.  no dice :lol:


----------



## petergriffen (Oct 22, 2008)

I see people selling buy one gets ones on ebay for a few places, looks like from an entertainment book anyone know where these come from I'd love some.  The one I wanted was wildcat


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2008)

petergriffen said:


> I see people selling buy one gets ones on ebay for a few places, looks like from an entertainment book anyone know where these come from I'd love some.  The one I wanted was wildcat


It's legit.;  different regions sell different books with different coupons.
http://www.entertainment.com/discount/?linkName=GOOGLE
I've used them.
the books are like 25 bucks,so entrepreneurs at work...


----------



## aveski2000 (Oct 22, 2008)

frozencorn said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned, but seeing as I seem to forget it every year until it's too late, it probably bears repeating that Wildcat is free on your birthday. Which is an even better deal if you were born in winter.



Bummer, I doubt if they will be open June 20.


----------



## jsiewierski (Oct 23, 2008)

*Lift ticket discounts at Mountain Sports Club*

Lift ticket deals again this year at the Mountain Sports Club. Early season deals on annual memberships now.


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 24, 2008)

Here some discounts for folks with an AMEX, got it from onthesnow.com...

http://www.onthesnow.com/american-e...l&utm_campaign=W08_OTS_Nltr&utm_content=amex#

Should save me 15% at Crystal & Sonqualmie.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 25, 2008)

I haven't noticed the Killington deal for ski club members posted here yet.  $199 + 7% sales tax gets you a card pre-loaded with four days of skiing you take to the ticket window along with your photo ID to get a day ticket.  You can reload the card after you use up your four days.  I'm not sure if you have to buy 4 day blocks or individual days when you reload.  You can only get one ticket per day per card.  This deal is not on the Killington web site and they are not publicising it at all.  They tried a 'no discount' strategy last year and it backfired on them.  The discount is back and this is a very good deal compared to previous years when you had to bulk buy your tickets in September and hope you guessed the number correctly.

You have to be a ski club member to get the deal and you have to show your ski club membership card when you pick up the card.  I think you go to the season pass office in Snowshed.  You need to call them and feed them the $199+tax before early December.  I think you call the season pass office... (802) 422-6868.  You don't need your club membership card until you pick up the card in person.

The easiest ski club to join is the Aetna ski club (now called the AE Ski Club).  You don't need to work for Aetna and you don't need to live in Connecticut.  $30.00 for a single membership.  2 adults and/or kids gives you a price break.  You fill out the membership application form online, mail them a check, and the membership card shows up in the mail shortly afterwards.
Here's a link to the AE Ski Club membership page:  http://www.aeskiclub.com/membership.aspx


----------



## Euler (Oct 25, 2008)

Has anyone heard if Stratton will be doing the online ticket giveaway this year?  I sure enjoyed my free ticket last December.


----------



## NJSkiBabe (Oct 25, 2008)

Hunter Big Lift Card = $39.00 with 1 FREE lift ticket. Think it has to be ordered by a certain date.

I also heard something about the Price Chopper Supermarkets having some kind of ski area discount card.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 25, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I haven't noticed the Killington deal for ski club members posted here yet.  $199 + 7% sales tax gets you a card pre-loaded with four days of skiing you take to the ticket window along with your photo ID to get a day ticket.  You can reload the card after you use up your four days.  I'm not sure if you have to buy 4 day blocks or individual days when you reload.  You can only get one ticket per day per card.  This deal is not on the Killington web site and they are not publicising it at all.  They tried a 'no discount' strategy last year and it backfired on them.  The discount is back and this is a very good deal compared to previous years when you had to bulk buy your tickets in September and hope you guessed the number correctly.
> 
> You have to be a ski club member to get the deal and you have to show your ski club membership card when you pick up the card.  I think you go to the season pass office in Snowshed.  You need to call them and feed them the $199+tax before early December.  I think you call the season pass office... (802) 422-6868.  You don't need your club membership card until you pick up the card in person.
> 
> ...



A similar deal is available for Gore and Whiteface.

$225 for a "4 Pack". Four fully transferable lift tickets valid for any day of the season. Good at either mountain. Does not require any sort of ski club membership. Gore is listing walk-up lift tickets as $71 weekend/$62 weekday. Whiteface is listing $74 non-holiday/$79 holiday. 

www.goremountain.com


----------



## Evmo (Oct 27, 2008)

billski said:


> Liftopia has started loading ticket prices



Yup, deals are starting to trickle in some more.  Have some awesome early season deals at Wildcat/Gunstock/Ragged/Smuggs etc.

We also should be getting some other resorts on this year, just waiting on them to load tix.  If anyone is heading out to UT early season, we have some awesome Snowbird/Canyons deals.  Feel free to critique our new site, btw, always open to feedback. Thanks.


----------



## tcharron (Oct 27, 2008)

Evmo said:


> Yup, deals are starting to trickle in some more.  Have some awesome early season deals at Wildcat/Gunstock/Ragged/Smuggs etc.
> 
> We also should be getting some other resorts on this year, just waiting on them to load tix.  If anyone is heading out to UT early season, we have some awesome Snowbird/Canyons deals.  Feel free to critique our new site, btw, always open to feedback. Thanks.



Biggest suggestion is to simply be able to see all deals for a given state for say, the rest of the season?  :-D

Some of us ski more at other mountains based on deals, not find deals for when we ski.


----------



## Evmo (Oct 27, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Biggest suggestion is to simply be able to see all deals for a given state for say, the rest of the season?  :-D
> 
> Some of us ski more at other mountains based on deals, not find deals for when we ski.




That is actually great feedback, we are trying to figure out a good way of doing this (so that you dont have to easter egg hunt around for the best deals).  

We think we are close to getting it on the resort level (http://www.liftopia.com/ski-resort-info/resort/303001/CO/Arapahoe-Basin.htm), but still have some work to do on the regional level.

Thanks for your patience...


----------



## billski (Oct 27, 2008)

Evmo said:


> That is actually great feedback, we are trying to figure out a good way of doing this (so that you dont have to easter egg hunt around for the best deals).
> 
> We think we are close to getting it on the resort level (http://www.liftopia.com/ski-resort-info/resort/303001/CO/Arapahoe-Basin.htm), but still have some work to do on the regional level.
> 
> Thanks for your patience...



I find if you identify your target market, then building the navigation is easy.  Once you know that, it's easy to identify the search strategy.  Daytrippers or Vacationers?  or doesn't it matter?

Maybe you give them a couple choices, by asking some questions up front:
- I have a fixed schedule.
- I know my resort
- I know my region


----------



## tcharron (Oct 27, 2008)

Evmo said:


> That is actually great feedback, we are trying to figure out a good way of doing this (so that you dont have to easter egg hunt around for the best deals).
> 
> We think we are close to getting it on the resort level (http://www.liftopia.com/ski-resort-info/resort/303001/CO/Arapahoe-Basin.htm), but still have some work to do on the regional level.
> 
> Thanks for your patience...



How about the ability to say, 'Any Date' from the main page?  :-D  The calendar which self populates for a month is a better step forward, but requires me to still go from month to month.  My 'perfect search' would be, say, 'NorthEast, all deals this year'.  LOL.


----------



## Evmo (Oct 28, 2008)

tcharron said:


> How about the ability to say, 'Any Date' from the main page?  :-D  The calendar which self populates for a month is a better step forward, but requires me to still go from month to month.  My 'perfect search' would be, say, 'NorthEast, all deals this year'.  LOL.



Great idea Tcharron... We will keep working to see if we can come up with a reasonably concise way of displaying that for you.  We will be (hopefully) launching a deal feed soon, so that you can have access to 100% of the deals available too...

Thanks for the input!


----------



## tcharron (Oct 28, 2008)

Evmo said:


> Great idea Tcharron... We will keep working to see if we can come up with a reasonably concise way of displaying that for you.  We will be (hopefully) launching a deal feed soon, so that you can have access to 100% of the deals available too...
> 
> Thanks for the input!



I wish to change my last 'perfect search'.  :-D  A deal feed would be amazingly awesome.  AND Greg could incorporate it here!  :-D


----------



## Evmo (Oct 28, 2008)

tcharron said:


> I wish to change my last 'perfect search'.  :-D  A deal feed would be amazingly awesome.  AND Greg could incorporate it here!  :-D



Ha!  Sounds great.  I will make sure it gets bumped up a bit in our development queue, and will let you know when it is available.


----------



## OppositeGeorge (Nov 2, 2008)

Potter Brothers in NY State is offering Flex Day tickets again this year.  Areas include Jiminy Peak, Belleayre, Windham, Catamount and Thunder Ridge.  Details, including dates and prices ($9.95 to $28.95) here.

Two big changes from last year, one nice, one not so much.  The nice is that they're selling them online this year, which means you don't have to go to the store to pick 'em up.

The not-so-much is that they aren't doing any Flex Tickets _per se_ this year @ Huntah.  What they are offering is a Skier Appreciation Coupon for free, but it's _only_ good Monday, December 22.  It's free but you have to go to a store (city shops only) to pick it up, then you give 'em the coupon plus $25 at Hunter for your lift ticket.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2008)

http://news.alpinezone.com/40479/


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> http://news.alpinezone.com/40479/



Hmm, maybe I'll take a snowboarding lesson just for kicks.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry if I missed these already...

Winter card = 2 days Hunter, 2 days Windham $129 ($32/day)
http://shop.huntermtn.com/eski_winter_card.html

Windham Triple Play Card = 3 days Windham $99 ($33/day)
https://www.windham1store.com/1store/onestore/displayGroups.do

Both are holiday restricted.


----------



## tequiladoug (Nov 4, 2008)

SKI-3PO said:


> Windham Triple Play Card = 3 days Windham $99 ($33/day)
> https://www.windham1store.com/1store/onestore/displayGroups.do
> 
> Both are holiday restricted.



The windham link is not working


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2008)

try this one:

https://www.windham1store.com


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's one for Camelback's Triple Ticket  3 for $79
http://www.skicamelback.com/tripleticket


----------



## severine (Nov 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> http://news.alpinezone.com/40479/


This is the first I've seen that includes part-time college students:


> The College Card
> 
> Full-time and part-time college students can save 50 percent on the price of a full-day adult lift ticket during weekdays and $15 on weekends and holidays. By presenting a valid college I.D. from an accredited College, Community College, or University, at the Okemo Mountain Services Center, students can save all season long. Best of all, the College Card is valid at both Okemo and Mount Sunapee. The College Card is the same price as an adult, one-day lift ticket and includes FREE skiing or riding on the day of purchase. That means that, since the price is based on a given day's lift ticket price, and therefore variable, the best time to purchase a college card is early in the season when tickets are offered at a rate according to available terrain.


Nice deals at Okemo!


----------



## migs 01 (Nov 5, 2008)

Butternut offers $20 lift tickets Monday-Thursday all season long.
http://www.skibutternut.com/rates/lift-rates.html

There's this thing but it looks like it's only for out west.
http://www.snow.com/epicpass/home.aspx


----------



## Rushski (Nov 5, 2008)

Not sure if already posted or not...  Mount Sunapee and Okemo has deals through Golf and Ski Warehouse's reward program.

http://www.golfskiwarehouse.com/rewards_partners.aspx


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2008)

I just got this in an email from Jiminy. Not sure if it's already been posted:



> *Purchase Your Value Card Today and Receive a FREE Lift Ticket*
> With winter fast approaching, there is no better time than now to purchase your Value Card! By purchasing before November 23rd you will receive a free lift ticket, valid Sunday-Friday, non-holiday during the 2008-2009 season. Value Cards are $42 and are valid for $15 off the price of a lift ticket every time you ski or ride this season. With our new reduced weekend non-holiday pricing you will save even more this season when you buy a Value Card. Purchases may be made over the phone at (413) 738-5500 ext. 3090, in person at the resort, online at jiminypeak.com or come visit our booth this weekend at the Times Union Ski and Snowboard Expo at the Convention Center at the Empire State Plaza in Albany!
> 
> 
> Mountain crews are busy preparing for the start of our much anticipated winter season here at Jiminy! Snowmaking had their season shakedown last weekend and it was nice to see some white on the mountain. Snowmaking is anticipated to begin for real next week when colder temperatures will move into the area and we are planning an opening day of November 22nd, weather permitting. See you on the slopes!


----------



## Clarkl23 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Discounts*

For those of you who might be EICSL members the discount ticket prices have finally been posted on the EICSL website at http://www.eicsl.org/Online_lift_ticket_order.html.  For those of you who aren't, there are clubs with all kinds of different membership options you can join to become a member and get access.  As a shameless plug...There is also a very reasonably priced trip to Jackson Hole this season which I'm leading that you can find on the "Trip" page.  We're still working on a few more lift discounts as well as a series of Sunday clinics with lunch and lift ticket.

Clark


----------



## billski (Nov 8, 2008)

*Price Chopper is back for 08 09*

https://www2.pricechopper.com/orderform/skipass.shtml

 Choose from among the following two packages: Our Family Mountain Passbook features three passes*, each good for an all-day lift ticket at Wachusett Mountain, Belleayre Mountain, Mount Sunapee, Ski Sundown, Windham Mountain or Jiminy Peak for just $109, or our $139 Big Mountain Passbook, featuring three passes* each good for an all-day lift ticket at Gore Mountain, Okemo, Whiteface, Smuggler's Notch or Mount Snow.
*Both books include additional money-saving offers from the mountains and Price Chopper.*
* Family Mountain Passbook ski vouchers may be redeemed for a lift ticket at Wachusett Mountain, Belleayre Mountain, Mount Sunapee, Ski Sundown, Windham Mountain or Jiminy Peak Sunday-Friday, non-holiday, thru end of season, 2009. Big Mountain Passbook ski vouchers may be redeemed for a lift ticket at Gore Mountain, Okemo, Whiteface, Smuggler's Notch or Mount Snow. Sunday-Friday, non-holiday, thru end of season, 2009.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2008)

billski said:


> https://www2.pricechopper.com/orderform/skipass.shtml
> 
> Choose from among the following two packages: Our Family Mountain Passbook features three passes*, each good for an all-day lift ticket at Wachusett Mountain, Belleayre Mountain, Mount Sunapee, Ski Sundown, Windham Mountain or Jiminy Peak for just $109, or our $139 Big Mountain Passbook, featuring three passes* each good for an all-day lift ticket at Gore Mountain, Okemo, Whiteface, Smuggler's Notch or Mount Snow.
> *Both books include additional money-saving offers from the mountains and Price Chopper.*
> * Family Mountain Passbook ski vouchers may be redeemed for a lift ticket at Wachusett Mountain, Belleayre Mountain, Mount Sunapee, Ski Sundown, Windham Mountain or Jiminy Peak Sunday-Friday, non-holiday, thru end of season, 2009. Big Mountain Passbook ski vouchers may be redeemed for a lift ticket at Gore Mountain, Okemo, Whiteface, Smuggler's Notch or Mount Snow. Sunday-Friday, non-holiday, thru end of season, 2009.


Does anyone know if there's any blackout restrictions on this deal?


----------



## tequiladoug (Nov 8, 2008)

if you click the link you'll see
_
Cannot be combined with any other discount offer. Non-refundable. Cannot be resold. No cash value. Non-transferable. Not valid on the following dates: December 24, 2008 - January 4, 2009; January 17-19; February 14-22, 2009._


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2008)

font was too small and I didn't have my contacts in


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

Here's one for all of the Mountain Creek lovers
Triple Play Card - $69.  $23 a day.  Not bad.
http://www.mountaincreek.com/ticket...ntact=12550334&crmpas=CRM_MC_PSP_02_E1_081112


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 12, 2008)

Best deal I've found so far for Kmart weekday passes for next week is 117/2days, anybody have a better deal to access?


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2008)

*Whiteface Club Appreciaton Days $35*

*Whiteface Mountain*

*2008 - 2009 Ski Council/Ski Club Appreciation Days*



[FONT=&quot]We want to show our appreciation to all of the Ski Councils and Ski Clubs and what better way to do that than by offering a great deal on a day (or more) on the slopes!! Simply come to Whiteface on any of the dates listed below, show your Ski Council or Club ID as well as a photo ID and get a lift ticket for the great price of $35! [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Dates: [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]







[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]December 7 & 8, 2008 [/FONT]






[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]January 21, 2009[/FONT]






[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]February 6, 2009 [/FONT]






[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]March 23 & 24, 2009[/FONT]






[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]April 5 & 6, 2009[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Price:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]






[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]$35 for each person with a valid ski club or ski council card
(Must present card* and photo ID to qualify for discounted rate) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Pre-registration is required by an officer of the Ski Council or Club.

Need to join a club?  Consider the ACE Club .  I can feed you more details if interested.  Shameless promotion, our club benefits zero  

[/FONT]


----------



## OppositeGeorge (Nov 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Best deal I've found so far for Kmart weekday passes for next week is 117/2days, anybody have a better deal to access?



Not for only two days, but if you are a member of a participating council you qualify for a Killington Club Card.  4 days, valid every day of the season, for $50 a pop plus tax.

Members of Connecticut Ski Council member clubs (including my own Danbury Ski Club) and EICSL (billski's ACE Club offers EICSL membership) qualify, as do members of a bunch of other councils.*

You have to go to Snowshed with your council card and ID to pick it up, so it's a bit of a hassle.  But it's a pretty good deal, and maybe this'll get some club skiers back to Killington.  A lot of us boycotted K last year due to Powdr's discontinuance of awareness days and bulk voucher sales, so maybe it's their way of saying they missed us.

And in case billski hasn't said it enough, if you haven't yet JOIN A CLUB ALREADY!  ACE and Danbury are both good ways to save tons of dough.  Danbury's a bit more expensive ($50 individual/$60 family) but we have a lodge and ACE doesn't and we're more VT-centric -- so each club caters to a different market.  Or consider joining my other club:  Sterling Ski Club.  That one's a bit pricier but has lodges in Brattleboro and at Sugarbush (ski-on/ski-off at Mt. Ellen.)  Between all the season discounts, trip discounts, awareness days and other benefits club membership pays for itself in one or two days on the snow.  There are a zillion clubs out there and with a bit of searching you can find the perfect one for you.

And yeah, like Bill, neither I nor my clubs get any benefit from signing new members.  I'm just a cheap bastard who hates to see people paying full fare to slide.  Anybody with interest in Danbury or Sterling feel free to PM me.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The whole list is on the Big K's website but for the record it's the Connecticut Ski Council, Eastern Pennsylvania Ski Council, Metro New York Ski Council, New York Capital District Ski Council, Western Pennsylvania Ski Council, New Jersey Ski Council, Eastern Inter-Club Ski League (EICSL) and the Blue Ridge Ski Council.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 12, 2008)

Disregard that, looks like I qualify. Thanks.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 12, 2008)

If I get one loaded with 4 passes, can it be shared with another club member? Or, do we both have to buy our own card? I'm guessing the latter.


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2008)

OppositeGeorge said:


> And yeah, like Bill, neither I nor my clubs get any benefit from signing new members.  I'm just a cheap bastard who hates to see people paying full fare to slide.  Anybody with interest in Danbury or Sterling feel free to PM me.



Some deals are pretty passive, but it takes the club to publicize them and membership.  Some deals require club participation, like pre registration.  Some deals are negotiated by the clubs with statewide resorts, some with resorts directly.  Some clubs like mine go over the top and give out a half dozen pairs of tickets per meeting, just to get more social interaction on those rainy November nights in sne.  Read carefully what each club has going on, you'll find something for you.

Bottom line, the more members a club has the more interested resorts are in working with clubs.  It will generate more buzz, more opportunity.


----------



## OppositeGeorge (Nov 13, 2008)

billski said:


> Some deals are pretty passive, but it takes the club to publicize them and membership.  Some deals require club participation, like pre registration.  Some deals are negotiated by the clubs with statewide resorts, some with resorts directly.  Some clubs like mine go over the top and give out a half dozen pairs of tickets per meeting, just to get more social interaction on those rainy November nights in sne.  Read carefully what each club has going on, you'll find something for you.
> 
> Bottom line, the more members a club has the more interested resorts are in working with clubs.  It will generate more buzz, more opportunity.



Truth.  It's probably better to say the club doesn't get monetary benefit from new members.  The CT Ski Council has over 10,000 members. They couldn't get the deals they get without the bargaining power that gives you.  

CSC has a handy page with links to all the member clubs to help interested folks find the best club for them.  Presumably the other Councils do the same.


----------



## OppositeGeorge (Nov 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> If I get one loaded with 4 passes, can it be shared with another club member? Or, do we both have to buy our own card? I'm guessing the latter.



Your guess is right on.  No sharing.  My guess is that since they make you go to Snowshed and show ID they probably issue you a card with your picture on it.

Still, if you're planning on going at least 4 days it's a pretty good deal.  If you use all 4 you can recharge it 2, 3 or  4 days at a time after that.


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2008)

Hunter and Windham are offering the Winter Card again:

http://news.alpinezone.com/41548/


----------



## billski (Nov 14, 2008)

*a deal is a deal*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Jiminy will have an ecoupon opening weekend-  priced at just $29 for 4 hour or 8 hour lift tickets. 

opening weekend TBD....
[/FONT]


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 15, 2008)

Booked 2 nites, 2 adults, 1 premium room 2 dbl beds, continental bfast, (2) 2 day lift passes for 387.69 total. Used the Kmart website's vaca planner. Lift tix end up being 58.50/day. Kept it under a hundo/day.  Thanks for the heads up about the Mountain Sports Inn, Root.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Booked 2 nites, 2 adults, 1 premium room 2 dbl beds, continental bfast, (2) 2 day lift passes for 387.69 total. Used the Kmart website's vaca planner. Lift tix end up being 58.50/day. Kept it under a hundo/day.  Thanks for the heads up about the Mountain Sports Inn, Root.


No prob.  Is that where you're staying?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 15, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> No prob.  Is that where you're staying?



Yep, we wanted something close to the mountain, and the price is right. Industrial strength snow blowing commences in about 24 hours. HEY NOWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Yep, we wanted something close to the mountain, and the price is right. Industrial strength snow blowing commences in about 24 hours. HEY NOWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!


Glad it worked out for ya.  Can't wait for the TR


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 17, 2008)

I am not sure if this has been posted but my son and I are going to see the new Warren Miller which includes quite a few lift tickets:



*The Bushnell - Mortenson Hall *

*Hartford, CT *

*11/22/2008 6:00 PM & 9:00 PM*


*Buy Tickets!*

*Discount Tickets*

Tickets available at Avon and Manchester Ski Markets, Tickets.com, and The Bushnell box office (860.987.5900).
*Discounted Tickets*
Buy 12 or more tickets and get $1 off every ticket plus Warren Miller DVDs and SWAG. The more tickets you buy, the more stuff you get.
Call 1.800.523.7117 to purchase.

*Sponsored by...*















*All Ticket Holders Will Receive*


FREE LIFT TICKET TO STRATTON MOUNTAIN RESORT
Everyone attending CHILDREN OF WINTER will receive a voucher to Stratton Mountain Resort good for ONE OF THE FOLLOWING:
(1) Free lift ticket valid from 12.1.08 through 12.19.08 (excluding 11.27.08 through 11.28.08). Free lift ticket also valid 3.23.09 - 4.12.09.
(2) Free Wednesday lift ticket valid 1.7.09 - 3.11.09 (excluding 2.4.09, 2.18.09). Not valid with any other discounted offer. No cash value. Must present valid ID and original copy of computer generated coupon at Stratton lift ticket window to redeem. Reproduced copies or any other form of communication other than the ORIGINAL computer generated coupon will not be accepted.
Illegal to resell.


FREE LIFT TICKET TO SMUGGLERS' NOTCH
Everyone attending CHILDREN OF WINTER will receive a voucher to Smugglers' Notch good for one (1) free lift ticket good until 12.21.08. After 1.05.09, lift ticket offer is good for a 2 FOR 1 for the rest of the season.
Coupon not valid 12.22.08 - 1.4.09, 1.17.09 - 1.19.09, 2.14.09 - 2.22.09. Not valid with any other discounted offer. No refunds. No cash value. Non-transferable. For info, 1.800.451.8752 or www.smuggs.com 


FREE MID-WEEK DAY OR NIGHT LIFT TICKET TO SKI SUNDOWN
Everyone attending CHILDREN OF WINTER will receive a voucher to Ski Sundown good for one (1) free mid-week day or night lift ticket valid during the 2008/2009 season. Valid Monday through Friday. COUPON NOT VALID: 12.24.08 through 1.2.09, 1.19.09, and 2.16.09 through 2.20.09. Not valid with any other discounted offer. No refunds. No cash value. Non-transferable.


FREE LIFT TICKET TO WATERVILLE VALLEY RESORT
Everyone attending CHILDREN OF WINTER will receive a voucher to Waterville Valley Resort good for a FREE lift ticket valid from opening day through Friday, 12.19.08. After 1.04.09 Waterville Valley will offer a 2 FOR 1 lift ticket good Monday - Friday, non-holidays, excluding 1.19.09, 2.16.09 - 2.20.09. 2 FOR 1 offer good until the end of the season. 2 FOR 1 lift tickets must be used on the same day. Not valid with any other discounted offer. No refunds. No cash value. Non-transferable.


$25 OFF ANY PURCHASE OF $100 OR MORE AT SKI MARKET
Everyone attending CHILDREN OF WINTER will receive an offer good at any Ski Market. Limit one coupon per purchase. Must present coupon. In-stock merchandise only. Cannot be combined with any other offer. OFFER EXPIRES 1.25.09


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2008)

*descentpass.com*

http://www.descentpass.com

Found this in the December issue of Ski Mag.
Problem with their web is that they have no deals listed for any of the NY, MA, VT or NH areas I briefly perused.   Attractive site, but... show me the money!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 18, 2008)

I also found this for places out West.

http://www.snowbomb.com


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 18, 2008)

billski said:


> http://www.descentpass.com
> 
> Found this in the December issue of Ski Mag.
> Problem with their web is that they have no deals listed for any of the NY, MA, VT or NH areas I briefly perused.   Attractive site, but... show me the money!



All the areas at this moment say...
"Descent Pass Specials coming soon! Check back frequently for updates and new specials." 

So hopefully they will post them soon.

I looked at some out west and they said the same thing


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 18, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I also found this for places out West.
> 
> http://www.snowbomb.com



I bought one of their snowbomb cards (45 bucks) because I am heading out to Tahoe and it came with a free ticket to either Sugarbowl or Kirkwood. Also had some other good deals for out there for Alpine Meadows and Squaw where I will be skiing. Also they mention they will be posting deals for the east coast. Not sure if you need to be a member for all the deals.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 19, 2008)

*Recent article by Marty Basch on cheap tix.*


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 19, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> *Recent article by Marty Basch on cheap tix.*



I'm surprised he never mentioned the deals at Magic.


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2008)

*Ski and Ride with The Point 2009*

I'm surprised one of you slugs haven't ferreted out this one.  Reprise from last season:

   Buy and wear a button, get a discount (just like last year).  
http://www.pointfm.com

  Wear your button to the participating mountain each week, and present the appropriate voucher from your coupon book to get the half-price deal. Be sure to join us at 4 pm for the Harpoon Apres-Ski Party in the bar. We'll talk about our day on the slopes and give away a ton of terrific prizes Prizes vary from each mountain but could include TSL Snowboards, complete ski packages from Nordica, CDs, gift certificates and loads more!

  Jan 16, 2009  - Sugarbush – ½ price
  27-Mar-2009 – Jay  Peak – 
http://www.friendofharpoon.com/index.cfm?cd=MAE&cdid=121777&pid=29029

  Waiting for the details to be published.  The following info is trolled from various sites:  Yes Virginia, it does work! 

*JANUARY*

*FEBRUARY*

*MARCH*
                       1/9

               Jay Peak

               2/6

               Burke Mountain

               3/6

               Sugarbush
                       1/16

               Sugarbush

               2/13

               Bolton Valley

               3/13

               Bolton Valley
                       1/23

               Mad River Glen

               2/20

               Dartmouth Skiway

               3/20

               Killington
                       1/30

               Smuggler's Notch

               2/27

               Asctuney

               3/27

Jay      Peak​ 

  I don’t see where to purchase them yet, other than perhaps at the brewery

I am too lazy to format this pretty for you....


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 21, 2008)

billski said:


> I'm surprised one of you slugs haven't ferreted out this one.  Reprise from last season:
> 
> Buy and wear a button, get a discount (just like last year).
> http://www.pointfm.com
> ...





JANUARY                           FEBRUARY                                    MARCH 
1/9   Jay Peak                  2/6   Burke Mountain                   3/6   Sugarbush 
1/16   Sugarbush              2/13   Bolton Valley                    3/13   Bolton Valley 
1/23   Mad River Glen       2/20   Dartmouth Skiway             3/20   Killington 
1/30   Smuggler's Notch    2/27   Asctuney                         3/27   Jay Peak 


Button Locations includes Harpoon Brewery store in Windsor, VT.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 23, 2008)

roomsaver.com    got a room at the red roof inn at killington on the access road for 49 bucks

steve


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone receive their Ride and Ski New England card yet?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Anyone receive their Ride and Ski New England card yet?



Is this the CHAD card? If so I bought mine at the Boston ski show for 25 bucks so I have mine. They also through in a 2 for 1 for Jay not sure if everyone got one but I assume they do.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2008)

Smellytele said:


> Is this the CHAD card? If so I bought mine at the Boston ski show for 25 bucks so I have mine. They also through in a 2 for 1 for Jay not sure if everyone got one but I assume they do.



yep

what free lift tickets did you get?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 23, 2008)

Black was automatic (I do like it a lot on snowy days) and then I chose Ragged because it was close by and I thought it was the one I would most likely use  with my family.


----------



## Clarkl23 (Nov 24, 2008)

The latest EICSL members "at the window" discounts are posted on the Discounts Page - http://www.eicsl.org/discounts.htm.

In the case of Bretton Woods a larger discount is available by prebuying tickets.

Feel free to PM me if anyone has questions about joining EICSL or any of our discounts.  I'm down to 2 spaces left for our Jackson Hole trip.

Clark


----------



## thehare (Nov 25, 2008)

*5th Graders ski free?*

In VT there is a program for 5th graders to ski free 3X at every VT ski area (alpine and nordic).  Is there a program similar to this in NH?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 25, 2008)

thehare said:


> In VT there is a program for 5th graders to ski free 3X at every VT ski area (alpine and nordic).  Is there a program similar to this in NH?



Yes
http://www.skinh.com/FifthGrade.cfm


----------



## thehare (Nov 25, 2008)

*5th graders*

thanks for the information.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 25, 2008)

Smellytele said:


> Black was automatic (I do like it a lot on snowy days) and then I chose Ragged because it was close by and I thought it was the one I would most likely use  with my family.



I received a call from Jeff yesterday and went with the same.  Last year he also through in a Mount Abram as a surprise.  It was tough turning down the option for Magic or Saddleback, but given my current locations, I thought Ragged would be the place I would utilize it as well.


----------



## OppositeGeorge (Nov 25, 2008)

Clarkl23 said:


> The latest EICSL members "at the window" discounts are posted on the Discounts Page - http://www.eicsl.org/discounts.htm.



Connecticut Ski Council just posted their own "at the window" discounts too.  Look here, or here if you'd prefer see a .pdf version.  Limited-time "Awareness Days" are here.

Read further back in the thread to get my pitch on CSC as well as the Danbury and Sterling Ski Clubs.  PM me if you have any questions or want to join.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Nov 25, 2008)

Belleayre website said:
			
		

> $99 4-packs are going to be available this Fri, Sat and They can be purchased at the Upper Guest Services location on Sun         from noon-4pm!(limit 1 per household)
> Opening Day $25 lift tickets on Friday 11/28!



Not sure what the 4-pack rules are, but I am certainly going to ask this Friday when I am there.


----------



## Vince (Nov 25, 2008)

Entertainment Guide for Greater Boston $30. Has Buy 1 Get 1 for Bosquet, Blue Hills, King Pine, 2 vouchers for Pats Peak, Wildcat(good on Sundays also)

Albany book has Plattekill, Windham,Jiminy Peak, Willard, and a $10 off on Butternut.

They do have a Vermont book. But I don't have it. Does anyone else???


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 25, 2008)

Vince said:


> Entertainment Guide for Greater Boston $30. Has Buy 1 Get 1 for Bosquet, Blue Hills, King Pine, 2 vouchers for Pats Peak, Wildcat(good on Sundays also)
> 
> Albany book has Plattekill, Windham,Jiminy Peak, Willard, and a $10 off on Butternut.
> 
> They do have a Vermont book. But I don't have it. Does anyone else???



2 vouchers for the cat or 1?  Pat's peak vouchers good for night skiing?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 26, 2008)

Vince said:


> Entertainment Guide for Greater Boston $30. Has Buy 1 Get 1 for Bosquet, Blue Hills, King Pine, 2 vouchers for Pats Peak, Wildcat(good on Sundays also)
> 
> Albany book has Plattekill, Windham,Jiminy Peak, Willard, and a $10 off on Butternut.
> 
> They do have a Vermont book. But I don't have it. Does anyone else???



Do you have the link to get one of these? I also am wonder on the Wildcat thing.


----------



## Razor (Nov 26, 2008)

Smellytele said:


> Do you have the link to get one of these? I also am wonder on the Wildcat thing.



entertainment.com


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 26, 2008)

Razor said:


> entertainment.com



I see nothing on there about Wildcat


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 26, 2008)

Blue mountain is halfprice this Friday through Sunday..


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 26, 2008)

Smellytele said:


> I see nothing on there about Wildcat



The entertainment.com site doesn't do a very good job of listing the ski coupons.  There always seem to be a lot more in the book than the site lists.  Try this link.....

http://www.entertainment.com/discou...-TZD5vMnA**.register3?category=Skiing&N=26+89

If it works it shows coupons from all over the country.  I believe you can print some of them when you register your card.  I didn't have any luck with Lake Louise or Nakiska coupons the other day though.  Screwy website for Nakiska I think and I'm not sure if you can print the Lake Louise ones.  I didn't mess with it too much though, was kinda busy at work.  You can also sign up for an online account and print stuff from all over the country.  I haven't tried that yet, so I'm not sure how well it works, or if it's any different than registering you card.


----------



## 57stevey (Nov 26, 2008)

Say, thanks all for the info on the CHAD card! I'll be getting a Black and a Ragged... perhaps someone would like to send me their Ragged for my Black when the time comes??? as I don't get over to the RT16 side too often.

Just the 2-for-1 at 10e on _Sundays is worth the price of this card._


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 26, 2008)

SUV Steve said:


> Say, thanks all for the info on the CHAD card! I'll be getting a Black and a Ragged... perhaps someone would like to send me their Ragged for my Black when the time comes??? as I don't get over to the RT16 side too often.
> 
> Just the 2-for-1 at 10e on _Sundays is worth the price of this card._


_

2 for 1 every day at Ragged too

I'd also be willing to trade my Black for a Ragged ticket as it's doubtful I'll get to use the Black ticket mid-week._


----------



## Vince (Nov 26, 2008)

1 voucher for Wildcat.
2 vouchers for Pats P.  "One comp tix when a second tix of equal or greater value is purchased" A few holiday restrictions .................But seems to be good for nights

They have a southern NH book also.................Entertainment.com


Have heard but not seen............. Simon Malls - For each $250 pre paid Mastercard you get a Waterville or Cranmore voucher. Not sure on restrictions. Assuming you don't lose the Mastercard this is a free offer.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 27, 2008)

*hunter big lift + free ticket*

In case this hasn't been covered already:

Big Lift Card: $49 w/ a Free Lift Ticket? Here's How To Get It: 

Hunter will be present at a few stores this weekend, and we'll be selling our most popular item, the Big Lift Card, for $49 with a free unlimited lift ticket. These locations are the ONLY places left to get the Big Lift Card with a free unlimited lift ticket, so if you are looking for a good deal, a great gift, or both, get yours now, and get them here:

Friday, November 28 - Ski Barn, Paramus, NJ, 12p - 5p
Saturday, November 29 - Sno Haus, Huntington, NY, 12p - 5p
Sunday, November 30 - Ski Barn, Wayne, NJ, 12p - 5p


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 27, 2008)

Vince said:


> 1 voucher for Wildcat.
> 2 vouchers for Pats P.  "One comp tix when a second tix of equal or greater value is purchased" A few holiday restrictions .................But seems to be good for nights
> 
> They have a southern NH book also.................Entertainment.com
> ...



can you direct link the 1 Wildcat and 2 Pats book?

I did a southern NH search and it came up with 1 Pats and I did a Boston search and it came up 1 Blue Hills, didn't see a Wildcat.


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2008)

*Saab Promotion  - skis, lift tickets*

-Purchase any new Saab and receive a set of Salomon X-Wing Skis and bindings. ($1000 value)
- Test drive any new XWD vehicle and receive one complimentary pair of all day lift tickets to Ragged Mountain. ($100 value)

Offer valid 11/17/8 to 1/5/9
Limit one per household
Must be 21+ and have a valid driver's license

Appears limited to Mass and NH Saab dealers.

Taken from Boston Globe advertisement, 11/28/8.


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2008)

*Nashoba, Westford Mass*

direct market mailer, sent to metro Boston area:

$5.00 off one lift ticket non holidays.
$5.00 off tubing park Mon-Thurs, non holiday.
valid 2008/09 Season.


----------



## Skier75 (Nov 29, 2008)

Anyone know of a way to find some discounted or cheaper tickets at either Killington, Sugarbush, Bromley, or Bolton Valley on Christmas weekend? Specifically the Friday Dec. 26. We're heading to VT for a visit to see my daughter and would love to find some cheaper tickets for that Friday. It will just be hubby and I since my daughter is pregnant and won't be able to join us this year. Any suggestions/ideas would be welcome.


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2008)

Skier75 said:


> Anyone know of a way to find some discounted or cheaper tickets at either Killington, Sugarbush, Bromley, or Bolton Valley on Christmas weekend? Specifically the Friday Dec. 26. We're heading to VT for a visit to see my daughter and would love to find some cheaper tickets for that Friday. It will just be hubby and I since my daughter is pregnant and won't be able to join us this year. Any suggestions/ideas would be welcome.



Sugarbush offers ticket sales offsite at  merchants. 
Bromley and bolton offer ticket price breaks if you buy in advance online.
Check out their web sites.
EICSL can get you cheap bolton tix if you join an affiliated club.


----------



## Skier75 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanx, I'll check it out.


----------



## billski (Nov 30, 2008)

*Outrageous Liftopia Deals*

A quick scan of Liftopia.com reveals a couple of really outrageous ticket deals:

Bolton - $12 - Dec 15-19

Wildcat $29 - Sundays all season, beginning 12/13.  Thursdays all season, $32.50.


----------



## Skier75 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, I'm finding too much of any discounted ticket prices for the day we're looking for. Unless my daughter comes up with something over in VT we may end up just going to Cannon where I can get half price off because I'm a state employee, hubby will have to pay full price.......


----------



## billski (Nov 30, 2008)

Skier75 said:


> Yeah, I'm finding too much of any discounted ticket prices for the day we're looking for. Unless my daughter comes up with something over in VT we may end up just going to Cannon where I can get half price off because I'm a state employee, hubby will have to pay full price.......


Most NH vouchers do NOT have blackout dates.


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2008)

*On The Snow dot com - Vermont Ticket Deals*

Onthesnow.com has a convenient collection of all the _obvious _ticket deals offered directly by the resort.  Not as good as this forum, but it's a handy list organized by resort.

Vermont
http://www.onthesnow.com/news/a/2380/vermont-lift-ticket-deals


----------



## OppositeGeorge (Dec 1, 2008)

billski said:


> Onthesnow.com has a convenient collection of all the _obvious _ticket deals offered directly by the resort.  Not as good as this forum, but it's a handy list organized by resort.
> 
> Vermont
> http://www.onthesnow.com/news/a/2380/vermont-lift-ticket-deals



Check with the resorts before you go; the Bromley deal is $39 this year, not 30.


----------



## Clarkl23 (Dec 1, 2008)

Today would be the deadline to join one of the member clubs of EICSL and get the free lift ticket at our 13 Hours of EICSL kick off event at Bretton Woods on 12/13.  Anyone joining after today would be eligible for whatever discount we can negotiate next year with the hosting mountain (not sure we can keep this free forever).  For members it's a $25 ticket for the day plus all the usual events and discounts we have that day.  EICSL only demo day for skis and snowboards, raffles, discounts at Jack Frost Shop in Jackson, dinner deals at the Wildcat Tavern and and an "adults only" raffle following dinner.

EICSL members are also eligible for our own discount ticket program (www.eicsl.org) as well as the Killington Club Pass.

Feel free to contact me.

Clark


----------



## Vince (Dec 2, 2008)

Dead Head Skier. I can't get the direct link to stick. But your looking at the right book. They don't give you a full listing. Book stores or Rite Aid near you may have the Southern NH version. Lots of restaurant coupons.

Confirmed...........FREE one Waterville Valley or Cranmore ticket for each $250 Visa prepaid credit card you buy at Simon Malls. The credit cards can be used anywhere. Seldom a problem. Lift ticket is good any day except Saturday minus the usual holidays. I have never had problems with either the credit cards or the lift tix. I bought mine at Rockingham Mall in Salem NH.


----------



## playoutside (Dec 2, 2008)

Vince said:


> Confirmed...........FREE one Waterville Valley or Cranmore ticket for each $250 Visa prepaid credit card you buy at Simon Malls. The credit cards can be used anywhere. Seldom a problem. Lift ticket is good any day except Saturday minus the usual holidays. I have never had problems with either the credit cards or the lift tix. I bought mine at Rockingham Mall in Salem NH.


 

If the Visa is a Simon Mall Visa, be careful to read the fine print. They begin losing value if they aren't used in 6 months or a year. They are great since they can be used anywhere, but don't wait or it'll cost you.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 2, 2008)

AMEX has some discount deals available. The JHole deal at Teton Village sounds pretty sweet, 2 BR condo, lift tix 5 nites for 629/pp with a $200 voucher spending money. No airfare.

http://www.onthesnow.com/american-express/travel.html#


----------



## subdude (Dec 3, 2008)

Is Stratton doing their daily ticket giveaway like last year?


----------



## pepperdawg (Dec 3, 2008)

subdude said:


> Is Stratton doing their daily ticket giveaway like last year?



http://forums.alpinezone.com/41291-stratton-lift-ticket-giveaway.html


----------



## Evmo (Dec 3, 2008)

FYI - Top deals for this weekend in NE on Liftopia

Saturday 12/06
Gunstock - $15 (69% off)
Wildcat - $39 (40% off)
Ragged - $47 (20% off)
Jiminy - $46 (18% off)
Smuggs - $53 (14% off)
Bolton Valley - $39.99 (18% off)
Waterville - $56.99 (12% off)

Sunday 12/07 - all the above deals plus Wildcat's great Sunday deal
Wildcat - $28.99 (55% off)


----------



## dawn-ski (Dec 3, 2008)

Did anyone post that Jay still discounts tickets for other mountain pass holders?$45 anytime,no blackouts.....


----------



## frozencorn (Dec 4, 2008)

Has anyone who purchased the VT travel club card gotten theirs in the mail yet? I bought mine at the Boston Ski Show and have yet to see it.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 4, 2008)

liftopia: waterville is $36 on sunday.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 4, 2008)

Vince said:


> Dead Head Skier. I can't get the direct link to stick. But your looking at the right book. They don't give you a full listing. Book stores or Rite Aid near you may have the Southern NH version. Lots of restaurant coupons.



received in the mail today, included a couple for Pat's, one for Wildcat and I think 4 for Shawnee Peak


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 4, 2008)

frozencorn said:


> Has anyone who purchased the VT travel club card gotten theirs in the mail yet? I bought mine at the Boston Ski Show and have yet to see it.



My girlfriend got hers, pretty quick too.  And a friend of mine called them to order it and the guy there was nice enough to express mail it to him at no extra charge.  Friend wanted to use it a few days later.  Might be worth giving them a call.


----------



## Rob A (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone know of a really good deal for the ny/metro area this saturday 12/6??


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 4, 2008)

Rob A said:


> Anyone know of a really good deal for the ny/metro area this saturday 12/6??


Blue Mtn is 1/2 off regular pricing (and less than half open)


----------



## Rob A (Dec 4, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Blue Mtn is 1/2 off regular pricing (and less than half open)



I called them yesterday and they claimed that isn't true and that the website isn't up to date.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 4, 2008)

Rob A said:


> I called them yesterday and they claimed that isn't true and that the website isn't up to date.


Their email newsletter that was sent to me today"


> [FONT=Trebuchet MS,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]We've extended our Early Season Discount through Sunday December 7th!!!!!!!!​ 50% off all lift tickets​ *not valid with any other offer* ​[/FONT]


----------



## Rob A (Dec 4, 2008)

Really? Wow online link?


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 4, 2008)

Rob A said:


> Really? Wow online link?


nope, I don't think they actually publish the newsletters on the website.

i can forward it to you if you would like


----------



## Rob A (Dec 4, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> nope, I don't think they actually publish the newsletters on the website.
> 
> i can forward it to you if you would like



That would be great thanks, PM me.


----------



## frozencorn (Dec 5, 2008)

jaytrem said:


> My girlfriend got hers, pretty quick too.  And a friend of mine called them to order it and the guy there was nice enough to express mail it to him at no extra charge.  Friend wanted to use it a few days later.  Might be worth giving them a call.



Hmm, thanks. Will do that today.


----------



## DPhelan (Dec 6, 2008)

Okemo Cares & Shares Food Drive Day

    Bring at least 3 non-perishable food items to the ticket window and ski/ride the entire day on December 7, 2008 for just $30. 
http://www.okemo.com/okemowinter/ratesandrentals/specialdeals/stealsanddeals.asp


----------



## billski (Dec 7, 2008)

*2fers and similar*

CANNON
*Tuesdays & Thursdays : 2 for $64 or 1 for $39!*

 Every Tuesday and Thursday, non holiday, lift tickets are available at the rate of 2 ticket for $64, or 1 single ticket for just $39. Not valid: 12/30/08, 1/1/09, 2/17/09, 2/19/09.

BRETTON WOODS
*Two For One Wednesdays*

 		Two ski or ride for $66, plus two take a 90 minute group lesson for only $35 during non-holiday periods!


WILDCAT
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Wednesdays - 2                     People ski or ride all day for $65 (non holiday)[/SIZE][/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]SADDLEBACK - $25 MIDWEEK TICKETS
[/SIZE][/FONT]
Monday - Ladies' Day, Tuesday - Telemark Day, Wednesday - Men's Day,  Thursday - Senior's Day (ages 60-69)*
 Excluding 12/29-1/1, 1/19, 2/16-19. * ID required.


BROMELY
*$39 Lifts & Lunch Tuesdays* - Check this out skiers and riders, Bromley is offering a special $39 lift & lunch ticket on most Tuesdays throughout the season. Not just any ordinary lunch but a full, sit down, waitress-served lunch at the Wild Boar Tavern. Everything is included, an all day lift ticket and your pick of the menu, except the tip! Lift and Lunch Tuesdays are December 16; January 6, 13, 20, 27; February 3, 10, 24; March 3, 10, 17, 24, 31.


MAGIC
Every midweek, non-holiday day skiers and riders can get a mini group of at least 3 people and ski or ride Magic for only $25.00 each. 


SUNAPEE
Every Wednesday is a 2-for-1 day. There are no restrictions so bring a friend and two can ski or ride for only $62. Excludes holiday periods.


RAGGED
Tuesday: Two's Day. Buy one regular priced lift ticket, get one at no additional charge.


TENNY
*EMS "Lift X 2" Save up to $45:*

   Just bring in a receipt from any Eastern Mountain Sports store from purchases made between 12/15/07-3/23/08 to the ticket window and you'll get 2 tickets for the price of 1! (Least expensive ticket is free)
















[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Vince (Dec 7, 2008)

SpeeDee Oil- Buy $75 worth of services get a free Ticket to Waterville Valley...........Not sure of the details saw the ad on TV.


----------



## nycskier (Dec 9, 2008)

Not sure if this has been posted but Rossignal is giving away free gear if you use a Rossignol Google search engine. Basically it is a contest and you can earn ponts everytime you search that can be redeemed for free Rossi gear (hats, helmets, ski bags and gift certificates). 

If you click the icon below it takes you to the search and win site:


----------



## tcharron (Dec 9, 2008)

Works well so far.  :-D


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 9, 2008)

Bromley is giving away free lift tickets at www.freebromley.com.

I filled out the form last week and was quite suprised to recieve a voucher for a free adult lift ticket with *no* blackout dates in the mail today.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 9, 2008)

*Pocono deals and dates*

Discount tix at Buckman's Ski shop for Demo and/or Customer Appreciation days at:

Camelback- Mon., Jan 5 & Mon., Feb 9 (Customer Apprec. Day)...$24.95
Elk- Fri., Jan 9.....Demo day.......$24.95 (Only 400 tix available)
Bear Creek- Tues., Jan 13 & Mon., Feb 2......$19.95 (Both Customer Appreciation days) 
JF- Fri., Jan 16 & Fri., Feb. 13 (Cust. App. Day)........$24.95 
Blue- Mon., Jan 26 & Mon., Feb 23.......$24.95 Lunch...$8 (Both Customer Appreciation days)


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 9, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Works well so far.  :-D



        <a target="_top" href="http://rossignol.searchpluswin.com/?cmd=sb-register&rb=264683">
        <img alt="Search & Win" title="Search & Win" border="0" src="http://prodegebanners.sitegrip.com/images/rossignol-173x63.jpg"></a>


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2008)

*Whaleback NH*

Opening day tix $9.  Dec. 20th.
http://www.whaleback.com/


----------



## tcharron (Dec 11, 2008)

billski said:


> Opening day tix $9.  Dec. 20th.
> http://www.whaleback.com/



If we get some snow, def worth the cash for 9 bucks!


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Dec 15, 2008)

Bolton Valley...$14 lift tickets this week.

http://www.boltonvalley.com/news_events/index/page372/



> *Happy Holidays Week: $14 Lift Tickets!
> 
> December 15, 2008 to December 19, 2008 *
> 
> ...


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2008)

*The Point - Burlington - 50% off ticket on designated day*

The point radio station is back again for 08-09 with it's ski discount button for Central and Northern Vermont Ski areas.
Tickets are half price on designated days:

In order to receive *half price *off your ski pass for that day you must present your 2009 Ski & Ride button and coupon for that day.


Jan 9th: Jay Peak
Jan 16th: Sugarbush Resort
Jan 23rd: Mad River River Glen
Jan 30th: Smugglers’ Notch
Jan 25th: Sunday Trapp Family Lodge Cross country ski
Feb 6th: Burke Mountain
Feb 13th: Bolton Valley Resort
Feb 20th: Dartmouth Skiway
Feb 27th: Ascutney Mountain Resort
March 6th: Sugarbush Resort
March 13th: Bolton Valley
March 20th: Killington
March 22nd: Pico
March 27th: Jay Peak
You can get your button at these places.  It's not clear if there is a price for the button this year (it cost a small amount last year.)



Onion River Sports, Langdon Street, *Montpelier*
Dakin Farms, Dorset Street, *South Burlington*
Peter Glenn, Barre/Montpelier Road, *Barre*
Northern Lights Rock & Ice, 14 Freeman Woods, *Essex*
Village Sport Shop, Route 5, *Lyndonville *
Henderson's Ski & Snowboards, Route 4, *Quechee*
Outdoor Gear Exchange, 152 Cherry Street,  *Burlington*
Kingdom Outdoors, 452 Railroad Street, *St. Johnsbury*
Lenny's Shoe and Apparel in *Barre*, *Williston* & *St. Albans*
Vincent's Drug and Variety, Waterbury Square, *Waterbury *
Harpoon Brewery, Route 5, *Windsor*
Woodstock Home & Hardware, 452 Woodstock Road, *Woodstock *
Golf and Ski Warehouse, Route 12A, *West Lebanon*
Littleton Bike & Fitness, Cottage Street, *Littleton*
Omer & Bob's, 20 Hanover Street, *Hanover*
Hanover Outdoors, 17 1/2 Lebanon Street, *Hanover*
More info here


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2008)

*Cranmore, January 9, 2009*

*Cranmore, Friday January 9, 2009*

*Ticket Rollback Day*​ $3.30 Lift Tickets!​ Purchase a lift ticket for the same price that skiers were paying in 1939, the year that Hannes Schneider
arrived in North Conway to begin his legacy at Cranmore.​


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2008)

*Greek Peak, Dec 24 - ski free*

*SKI/RIDE FREE DAY* - You can't beat a deal like this! December 24th is SKI/RIDE Free Day. All you need to do is bring one non-perishable food item to Greek Peak and you get a lift ticket! The food is donated to a local food bank and you get to ski/ride for free.


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2008)

*4th and/or 5th, 6 or 7th -  Grader Programs*

NY
http://www.skiandrideny.com/

NH
http://skinh.com/Kids_Ski_Free.cfm

VT
http://www.skivermont.com/find_your_zone/passport/

PA
http://www.skipa.com/4thgrademain.htm

ME
http://www.winterkids.org/passport/

CT
None!   Hey, you guys should press the CT resorts on this.  Just show them this list!


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2008)

*Smugglers off site ticket sales*

Vouchers that are valid any day during the 2008/09 Winter Season can be purchased at these shops (Editor note: Mostly around Burlington VT) for $50 per Adult Lift Ticket, and $40 per Youth (age 6 - 18) Lift Ticket. You will save $12 per adult ticket, and $6 per youth ticket (based on Regular Season Rates).

http://www.smuggs.com/pages/winter/skiride/lift-ticket-discounts.php


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2008)

*Sugarbush off site ticket sales*

*DISCOUNTED LIFT TICKETS* Buy your day ticket at one of our many offsite ticket locations! Tickets provide 1-day all mountain access (Lincoln Peak and Mt. Ellen). No restrictions or black out dates. *ONLY $64 per ticket, a great deal off the ticket window price!

Shops in CT, VT, NH, NY, MA

*http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/discount-lift-tickets


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2008)

*Mad River Glen, January 27 2009*

To celebrate MRG's anniversary we roll back lift ticket prices to the 1948 rate of $3.50!Cost: $3.50 Lift tickets


more good stuff:
January 10-11, 2009Green Mountain Club WeekendGreen Mountain Club Member ski for 1/2 Price of regularly priced full day ticket all weekend. Present your membership card at the ticket office.For more info, see: www.greenmountainclub.org

MRG January 27, 2009Roll Back The Clock DayTo celebrate MRG's anniversary we roll back lift ticket prices to the 1948 rate of $3.50!Cost: $3.50 Lift tickets

MRG March 3, 2009Town Meeting Day SpecialVermont high school, middle school and elementary school students Ski FREECost: Kids Ski FREE!

MRG March 17, 2009St. Patrick's Day SpecialWear green and ski for only $17For more info, see: www.madriverglen.com/deals/

MRG April 1, 2009April Fool's Day SpecialAct like a fool in the ticket booth and you ski for half price.For more info, see: www.madriverglen.com/deals/

MRG


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2008)

*Bromley Lift and Lunch Tuesdays, $39*

Check this out skiers and riders, Bromley is offering a special $39 lift & lunch ticket on most Tuesdays throughout the season. Not just any ordinary lunch but a full sit down waitress served lunch at the Wild Boar Tavern. Everything is included, all day lift ticket and you’re pick of the menu. This way you can afford to leave a good tip! Lift and Lunch Tuesday are *December 16, 23; January 6,13,20,27; February 3,10,24; March 3,10, 17, 24,31.

http://www.bromley.com/


*


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2008)

*Bromley Family Fridays*

*Family Fridays*


Combine Bromley’s $39 midweek/non-holiday ticket with Bromley’s fantastic Family Friday deal, where each paying adult pays just $12 per kid for up to three kids, the savings positively snowballs. *On Family Fridays – December 5, 12, 19; January 9, 23 & 30; March 6, 13, 20 &27; April 3,* – mom or dad can take their two kids and one of their friends for a whole day of skiing or riding for the outrageous price of $75! A family of four skis for just $102!


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow Billski, nice job! Slow day at work? :wink:


----------



## billski (Dec 17, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Wow Billski, nice job! Slow day at work? :wink:



These didn't take much time at all.  Cherry-picking things that resorts regularly offer year after year about this time.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 17, 2008)

Sunday River has free night skiing on the 20th of December to celebrate the opening of the chondola.

http://www.chondola.com/


----------



## thesnowjunkies (Dec 18, 2008)

*Weekly Calendar Up and Running*

Howdy!  Just finished a Google calendar of all the East Coast weekly deals (and some events) on my site.  Thought it would be nice to have everything in one place.  Happy riding this weekend!

http://www.thesnowjunkies.com/lift-ticket-deal-calendar


----------



## billski (Dec 18, 2008)

thesnowjunkies said:


> Howdy!  Just finished a Google calendar of all the East Coast weekly deals (and some events) on my site.  Thought it would be nice to have everything in one place.  Happy riding this weekend!
> 
> http://www.thesnowjunkies.com/lift-ticket-deal-calendar



I like it!  Thanks.   The trick will be keeping it up to date.  You news and other sections are "interesting", shall we say....:-o  How old are you guys anyways?


----------



## billski (Dec 18, 2008)

*In-Store Discounts - S. NH and MA*

Just off the telephone...

$40 tickets - Pats Peak , Crotched, Jay Peak, Magic, Gunstock, Ragged 
  No Restrictions, *No Blackouts*
Zimmerman's Ski and Sport Shop
Nashua, Hanover, Amherst NH, Westford, MA
www.zimsport.com 

---

   Bretton Woods $66 adult w/e &holiday, Cranmore anytime $45, Waterville Valley anytime $54
(Also has other cheaper Bretton wood tix for weekdays and kids)
*No Blackout dates.*  Can be purchased in –store(Nashua) or online/by mail.
      Ken Jones Ski Mart
http://www.proctorjones.com/


Good until they run out....


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 18, 2008)

thesnowjunkies said:


> Howdy!  Just finished a Google calendar of all the East Coast weekly deals (and some events) on my site.  Thought it would be nice to have everything in one place.  Happy riding this weekend!
> 
> http://www.thesnowjunkies.com/lift-ticket-deal-calendar



Need to add the Cannon and Wildcat twofer days


----------



## RhodyLoafer (Dec 20, 2008)

*Potential for great SugarLoaf deal*

This could be the deal of the year. There is presently a Rhode Island charity auctioning off a 5 night stay at Sugarloaf. The current bid is less then the value of the lift ticket.

Radio station WOON 1240 AM is conducting the auction on the behalf of the "Milk Fund" charity which provides food to it's area's needy families. The auction for this item will conclude on Wednesday morning. The station has an live internet feed every week day morning from 8o am to 9:00 am through which you can get updates on the latest bids and also phone in bids.

http://www.onworldwide.com/


----------



## billski (Dec 20, 2008)

*2008-2009 WBZ Snowfall Contest*

*2008-2009 WBZ Snowfall Contest*

*Contest begins on December 01, 2008 and ends on December 31, 2008*

 	It's the time of year when the WBZ Weather Team is kicking off their annual snowfall contest. Submit your best guess of the total snowfall amount for the winter season. The person with the closest guess to the actual snowfall amount will win a season pass to Wachusett Mountain.

Official location: Logan Airport


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 20, 2008)

Any deals 'round the New Year?  I've already booked a room in Lake George 4 the wknd following, so Gore is a definite.  leanin towards the Rutland area but haven't ruled out Burlington 4 the ball drop. ???


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2008)

twinplanx said:


> Any deals 'round the New Year?  I've already booked a room in Lake George 4 the wknd following, so Gore is a definite.  leanin towards the Rutland area but haven't ruled out Burlington 4 the ball drop. ???



At this point, you won't find any real deals (by my definition) until after the holiday period.  They get so much business during this period they don't need to/want to discount.  This is when the resorts make all their money.  The only "deals" will be packages, but I don't follow that stuff.


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 21, 2008)

billski said:


> At this point, you won't find any real deals (by my definition) until after the holiday period.  They get so much business during this period they don't need to/want to discount.  This is when the resorts make all their money.  The only "deals" will be packages, but I don't follow that stuff.



Lets assume that the definition would be subject to a loose interpretation during holiday periods:dunce:

The way I see it, considering the other half doesn't ski, its cheaper finding lifts/rooms separately.  And purchasing lift ticket in advance/off-site


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2008)

twinplanx said:


> Lets assume that the definition would be subject to a loose interpretation during holiday periods:dunce:


I'm more than happy to be proven wrong on this one.  Show me the deals!


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 22, 2008)

12/24 ski free at Greek Peak w/donation of any canned good--enjoy


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 23, 2008)

Well here's a deal for Hunter that's valid any time.  It's a partnership with Telluride, 50% off weekdays and 25% off weekends + holidays.  Showed up in the snail mail yesterday, and it's freeeeeeee......

huntermtn.com/telluride


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 23, 2008)

*Cannon*

Past years Cannon has given $10 discounts to passholders of other mountains but they didn't advertise it. Does anyone know if they're doing it again this year?


----------



## scharny (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.thesnowjunkies.com/lift-ticket-deal-calendar/
:smile:


----------



## snafu (Dec 24, 2008)

scharny said:


> http://www.thesnowjunkies.com/lift-ticket-deal-calendar/
> :smile:



Nice list!


----------



## Skier75 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 28, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Past years Cannon has given $10 discounts to passholders of other mountains but they didn't advertise it. Does anyone know if they're doing it again this year?



Asked when I went Saturday and they are not offering it this year. Too bad, that was a nice perk.


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 29, 2008)

*Bass Ale*

I picked up a 12pack of Bass and it had a coupon, Buy one ticket to Jay or Bolton and get one free. It's only good Mon-Fri non holiday though. Exp April 15th. Must be 21. Offer valid to residents of Ct,Ma,NJ,NY,&Pa.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice find!  Beer and lift tickets!


----------



## billski (Dec 30, 2008)

*Free Cranmore (corrected) ticket for contest winner*

http://www.snowforecast.com/index.php

****TWO WAY TICKET GIVEAWAY****                                                                                  

 

 

                                                                                                                                                              Written by Cameron                                                                                                                                        Saturday, 13 December 2008                                                                                *"TWO WAY TICKET GIVEAWAY!"

We now have TWO ways to win free lift tickets to Cranmore in North Conway, NH. 

1) Submit your ski/snowboard photo--winning photo will receive 2 lift tickets!

OR

2) Submit your best idea for our site--how would you like to see our site improved?  Best and most creative/innovative idea (within reason) will receive 3 lift tickets!*
*We'd like to give these away for the Christmas break so submit your photos and ideas to us right away!  (via the Contact Us section at the top of the page)*


----------



## billski (Dec 31, 2008)

*Windham NY Contest*

*Enter to win free lift tickets*


 Each week, Windham Mountain will give away two free lift tickets to a lucky  winner.  *No purchase is necessary!* Enter below. You will be notified by  e-mail if you are the winner.  Be sure to come back each week and enter again to  keep alive your chances of winning!  Only one entry per person per week will be  counted.


----------



## MommaBear (Dec 31, 2008)

*Mount Snow*

Youth pay their age day - Sunday 1/4/09 (18 and under)


----------



## andyzee (Jan 1, 2009)

*Hunter 1/10-1/11*

*[FONT=&quot]50th Anniversary Special: Get a Lift Ticket for $19.59![/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Buy a regular priced ticket on Saturday, January 10th or Sunday, January 11th, 2009 and you can purchase another like lift ticket for the 08/09 winter season for just $19.59.  Big Lift Card holders are able to use their discount on Saturday and Sunday and still purchase lift tickets for $19.59 for a future use.[/FONT]


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 7, 2009)

CSC Members can ski at Sundown for $27 Sunday thru Thursday nights 6-10 pm.

More discounts at other places...  
http://www.meridenski.com/discounts.htm


----------



## OppositeGeorge (Jan 7, 2009)

carbonXshell said:


> CSC Members can ski at Sundown for $27 Sunday thru Thursday nights 6-10 pm.
> 
> More discounts at other places...
> http://www.meridenski.com/discounts.htm



Don't forget it's two-for-one for CSC members @ Mohawk Monday through Thursday nights from 4-10 pm.  That means you and a buddy ski 6 hours for only $10 each.  And some great awareness days are coming up in VT, including Stowe this coming Monday-Wednesday -- ski one day for $40, or three days for only $94 (yes, that is not a typo.)

Full list of CSC Awareness Days and walk-up discounts here:  http://www.skiclub.com/documents/CSCAwdays08-09_plusdiscounts.pdf  Full list of participating clubs here:  http://skiclub.com/Default.aspx?uc=JoinAClub 

Anybody wanting info on the Danbury or Sterling Clubs PM me.


----------



## RENO (Jan 9, 2009)

The Canyons Pair Pass: 
2 lift tickets
2 burgers
2 beers (or soft drinks) 
$109
Advance purchase and must be used 1/7 - 2/12...
http://www.thecanyons.com/pairpass/


----------



## andyzee (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry if this has been mentioned before, but if it has I haven't seen it. Looks like a good deal, so this week I'll get a club membership and this card:

"Offered exclusively to ski club and ski council members, the Club Card offers value, flexibility and access to ski & ride Killington for just $50* per day.  

The Club card, on sale now through January 16, 2009, is a pre-loaded card with 4 days of skiing or riding.  The Club Card is valid each and every day of the 2008-2009-ski season.  Once purchased, simply present your Club Card and photo ID at any ticket window and you will be issued a lift ticket for that day.  


Want more days?  Once purchased, you can purchase a reload card with 2-4 additional days of skiing or riding at the same daily price of $50* per day.   

To purchase your Club Card, click here or call 800-887-3257.  Please know that you will be asked about your ski club and ski council membership and you will be required to show your ski club or ski council membership card in order to pick up your Club Card.  
"

http://www.killington.com/winter/plan/cards_and_specials/clubcard/index.html


----------



## ewwojta (Jan 12, 2009)

Looked through this post . . .  did not see anything for Sno Mountain or Elk.  Any know of any discounts.

thanks


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2009)

*Stowe Pass = Jay Discount*

If you're skiing Stowe, and can find someone with a season pass, there are some discounts to consider.  I got this info from bud with a Stowe pass.  I'm sure there must be usual blackout dates.  Interestingly, Jay does not consider MLK weekend a blackout period, but president's week is blacked out.  Doubt that the discount applies to college pass, but don't know for certain.

A Stowe passholder can pickup a Jay ticket for $45.   I'm presuming it's one per pass per day.

Also, a Stowe passholder can buy a Stowe day ticket for $59.  

So find someone who has one!


----------



## tcharron (Jan 12, 2009)

billski said:


> A Stowe passholder can pickup a Jay ticket for $45.   I'm presuming it's one per pass per day.



Pretty sure any passholder for any mountain can get Jay tickets for 45.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2009)

*Bromley - MLK=midweek*

Bromley is charging mid-week ticket prices ($39) for MLK Day (1/19). Its listed on their website this way, I figured it was a typo, I called the mountain to verify just now... 

John


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 12, 2009)

Plymouth State students can ski anyday at Cannon for $9.


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Pretty sure any passholder for any mountain can get Jay tickets for 45.



I confirmed dat.  Hey, all you Sundown passholders, here's your chance!


----------



## tcharron (Jan 13, 2009)

billski said:


> I confirmed dat.  Hey, all you Sundown passholders, here's your chance!



In case anyone reads this in the future and wants more information:

http://www.jaypeakresort.com/#/skiing_riding/rates_hours/lift_tickets/other_mountain_passholders/


----------



## tcharron (Jan 14, 2009)

Equal opp. strikes at Shawnee Peak..

*SKI SHAWNEE 
MEN’S DAY!!! It’s about time! MEN Slide for $28 on Thursdays at Shawnee Peak located in the great state of Maine this winter. Get this- men slide a get a lunch together( valid for $7 in Blizzard’s Pub) for just $35. Lift ticket only $28. Whoever heard of Susan B. Anthony? Never heard of her! www.shawneepeak.com


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2009)

Just did the $39.00 ski/lunch thing at Bromley yesterday. The snow was great and the lunch was good. If you can get out on a tuesday it is a good deal.


----------



## pepperdawg (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a 2-1 Bolton Valley voucher w no blackouts good for any day of the 08/09 season - if any oner can use it drop me a PM and I'll throw in the mail...


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 16, 2009)

*Okemo 44$ on 01/20/09*

"Okemo declares OkemOBAMA day
To celebrate the momentous inauguration of Barack Obama, our 44th President, Okemo Mountain Resort will offer full-day lift tickets on January 20th for just $44!"


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 16, 2009)

*Wildcat Anniversary Weekend - 9$ 1/23/09*

"Start the weekend early with a $9 lift ticket and celebrate 51 years of lift-serviced skiing and riding at Wildcat this weekend. Rockstar energy drink will be on-site with samples and give-aways to keep you rockin' during the day, and if you're 21 and over, join us in the Wildcat Pub for an après DJ'd event sponsored by Miller High Life"


----------



## tcharron (Jan 16, 2009)

Tuesday, January 20, 2009

OBAMA DAY ($10 Lift Tickets!!)

Inauguration Day, Tuesday January 20th, will be OBAMA DAY at Ragged Mountain Resort! In a nod to the need to get the economy moving, skiers and riders can enjoy the inauguration from the comfort of the slopes for $10. Revelers can just march up to the ticket window and say, "I CAN'T WAIT FOR BARACK OBAMA'S STIMULUS PACKAGE" and get a ticket for just $10. Help us welcome the 44th president by skiing and riding in his honor!


----------



## nycskier (Jan 16, 2009)

nycskier said:


> Not sure if this has been posted but Rossignal is giving away free gear if you use a Rossignol Google search engine. Basically it is a contest and you can earn ponts everytime you search that can be redeemed for free Rossi gear (hats, helmets, ski bags and gift certificates).
> 
> If you click the icon below it takes you to the search and win site:



Hey I just wanted to thank all those who signed up for the Rossi search and win! I got a new pair of poles (which I needed very badly) coming to me in the mail! So I guess this thing works.

Hopefully I can get the alias goggles by the time my current ones are too scratched up to use!


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 16, 2009)

rocojerry said:


> "Start the weekend early with a $9 lift ticket and celebrate 51 years of lift-serviced skiing and riding at Wildcat this weekend. Rockstar energy drink will be on-site with samples and give-aways to keep you rockin' during the day, and if you're 21 and over, join us in the Wildcat Pub for an après DJ'd event sponsored by Miller High Life"



Nice! Thanks for the find.


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 16, 2009)

rocojerry said:


> "Start the weekend early with a $9 lift ticket and celebrate 51 years of lift-serviced skiing and riding at Wildcat this weekend. Rockstar energy drink will be on-site with samples and give-aways to keep you rockin' during the day, and if you're 21 and over, join us in the Wildcat Pub for an après DJ'd event sponsored by Miller High Life"



Do you know if that will be the price at the ticket window or do you have to buy it through Liftopia? Their website didn't specify but I believe last year it was through Liftopia. Last year you could also use that to buy the discounted next day ticket. So if it's the same this year you could ski Friday for $9 and Sat for $39.


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 16, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> Do you know if that will be the price at the ticket window or do you have to buy it through Liftopia? Their website didn't specify but I believe last year it was through Liftopia. Last year you could also use that to buy the discounted next day ticket. So if it's the same this year you could ski Friday for $9 and Sat for $39.



I believe it's at the window. You can also tack on Sunday for $39 too.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 16, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> Do you know if that will be the price at the ticket window or do you have to buy it through Liftopia? Their website didn't specify but I believe last year it was through Liftopia. Last year you could also use that to buy the discounted next day ticket. So if it's the same this year you could ski Friday for $9 and Sat for $39.



Both


----------



## tcharron (Jan 17, 2009)

Happened to come accross this, if you have Fallon Community Health Plan..

FCHP Members Ski for Free

Are you a Fallon Community Health Plan Member? You could be skiing for FREE this winter!

Members can now use the $300 It Fits Family Fitness reimbursement toward Wachusett Mountain Lift Tickets and season passes! 

Visit the FCHP Website to download the reimbursment form.


----------



## pepperdawg (Jan 20, 2009)

pepperdawg said:


> I have a 2-1 Bolton Valley voucher w no blackouts good for any day of the 08/09 season - if any oner can use it drop me a PM and I'll throw in the mail...




Gone to Brn4353 - Enjoy


----------



## SHRED HEAD (Jan 20, 2009)

*Come to the Kingdom!!!*

Best deal in VT....Stay at the Comfort Inn St. Johnsbury. I used to put 5 of us in a Sweet Suite for $175 and it included two adult lift tickets to Burke. ($100 value). That's $75 a night incuding continental breakfast, indoor pool and all the elevator tag your kid's can handle. Burke's the best hidden gem in the Northeast, no lines, great tress, good snow, awesome PUB, old school vibe,  and did I mention...NO LINES
COME TO THE KINGDOM!!!:flag:


----------



## billski (Jan 23, 2009)

*Ski NH*

Ski NH has a text message service where they text you a deal.  This week's deal is 2 for 1 tickets Jan 26-30 at Dartmouth Skiway.  You show them the text message to get the discount.  last week was Ragged for $10.


----------



## Skimaven (Jan 23, 2009)

*Vermont ski deal list*

I've been updating a list of Vermont ski ticket deals on my blog. They range from great midweek rates at places like Mad River, to packing a car full of people and skiing for a total of $80 at Magic Mountain. Vermonters, telemark skiers, women and military folks can ski for less on designated days at several resorts. There are also some decent discount cards, the Catamount Trail member coupon book and The Point Ski & Ride program to consider. Feel free to browse the list.


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2009)

*Black NH , 1/28, $10 half-day*

Wacky Wednesday...
This Wednesday, January 28th, we will be offering $10 half-day lift tickets from 12:30 - 4pm... because we feel like it!  That's right, just show up at 12:30, and you can ski 'til 4pm for just $10!  But wait, there's more, we will be offering $3 Draught Moat Brown beers in the Lostbo Pub, and there will be music from Jeff Conley, just in case you missed him last weekend!
If you can't make it, don't worry, we're having another Retro Day this weekend, bring in old pictures from Black for lift ticket discounts!  $10 off for each decade before 1980... pre 1950's ski free!  The only catch is you can't get the pictures off our website!  For more information, check out the calendar of events page.  Jeff Conley will also be back for Apres Ski, with neat "vintage" food and beverage specials in the pub!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2009)

I can't seem to locate web info to back it up, but I heard on the radio the other day that Valvoline is running a promotion for a lift ticket at Loon with your oil change.


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> THE BREAKFAST CLUB​
> 
> I am hitting this one real soon ...



Hot damn!  I kept watching the senior discounts get further and further away - 60 then 65 then 70.  

How can they possibly make any money on that?


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 27, 2009)

Got a list of Liftopia deals on Super Bowl Sunday in my inbox:

New England and Quebec:

Jay Peak Resort, VT - $32.50 - save 50%!
Crotched Mountain, NH - $21.99 - save 57%!
Wildcat Mountain, NH - $39.99 - save 38%!
Jiminy Peak, MA - $36.99 - save 34%!
Ragged Mountain, NH - $42.99 - save 27%!
Black Mountain, NH - $29.00 - save 26%!
Bolton Valley, VT - $43.99 - save 25%!
Smugglers Notch, VT - $48.99 - save 21%!
Sunday River 2-Day Pass, ME - $107.00 - save 20%!
Wildcat Learn to Ski Package, NH - $55.00 - save 20%!
Stoneham Resort, QC - $32.00 (USD) - save 21%!
Mont Sainte Anne, QC - $39.00 (USD) - save 20%!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 29, 2009)

www.snowbomb.com

*Stratton*
Kids - $50
Adults - $63

*Sugarbush*
Adults - $61

*Windham
*Mid-week Adults - $41
Weekend/Holiday Adults - $51

I just ordered some Windham tickets.  $5 shipping/processing.


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2009)

*Stowe, $35,  2/4/9*

Next Wednesday (2/4) is Woodchuck Day at Stowe, with $35 lift tickets--spread the word!

Got this in an email from Stowe today.  Not even posted on the web yet.

Last year, they gave a free Stowepoints card to the first 500.  We'll see....

One of the best deal's I've seen since 1985!


----------



## pepperdawg (Jan 31, 2009)

billski said:


> Next Wednesday (2/4) is Woodchuck Day at Stowe, with $35 lift tickets--spread the word!
> 
> !



Fixed it for ya:

Next Wednesday (2/4) is Powder Day at Stowe, with $35 lift tickets--Ssssssssh!


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2009)

*Attitash $35  Feb 3rd Tuesday*

$35 lift tickets Tuesday, February 3rd


----------



## aveski2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

$25 lift tickets for Maine residents at Saddleback tomorrow, Feb.1. I'm heading up from Portland, if anyone wants to ride up, send me a pm


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 3, 2009)

*v-day*

V-day deals only happen when it falls on a weekday, right?  I seem to remember MRG and maybe some others having deals last year --


----------



## dawn-ski (Feb 3, 2009)

someone pointed out on the v-day thread $14 at Sugarbush on Feb 13th


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 3, 2009)

dawn-ski said:


> someone pointed out on the v-day thread $14 at Sugarbush on Feb 13th



Are there any catches to this?  Does it have to be purchased in advance, or through Liftopia?  Or can the tickets be purchased at the ticket booth the day of?


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2009)

*Wildcat half price feb 6*

Wildcat has been busily sending me text messages about deals.
They are advertising $32.50 tickets for friday feb 6th.  Must be purchased from liftopia by  midnight 2/5.


----------



## tcharron (Feb 4, 2009)

Whaleback doing a special:

February Throw Back Mondays!

Pay the same price as people did when Whaleback first opened as Whaleback.
Every non holiday Monday for the rest of February from 1pm-8pm is:
Adults.............$7
Youth..............$6
Child/Sr..........$5


----------



## Geoff (Feb 6, 2009)

Killington:
March 21,22: Buy a 2-day ticket on the internet for $100.  Web site only.  Limited to 1958 tickets.
April 18,19: Buy a 2-day ticket on the internet for $50.  Web site only.  Limited to 1958 tickets.
http://www.killington.com/winter/plan/lift_tickets/50th Birthday Weekends/index.html


Presidents Week midweek days (including Monday Presidents Day):
You can buy *one* voucher for any of those days on Monday February 9th for $50.00.  It goes up to $55.00 on Tuesday.  $60.00 on Wednesday.
http://www.killington.com/winter/plan/lift_tickets/Deal Grabber/index.html



> t’s time to share the best conditions of the season with your friends and family here at Killington Resort. Flash your Killington season pass at any Killington ticket window this Saturday, February 7, through Friday, February 13 and receive a $49* adult lift ticket.
> 
> With more than 200 inches of snowfall, 40+ miles of groomed terrain daily, three terrain parks, including The Stash, Killington’s 450-foot long Superpipe at Bear Mountain, and the fastest network of lifts in the East, now is the time to experience the best conditions of the year!
> 
> *Limit one ticket per day, per pass holder. Valid for Killington Unlimited, Blackout, Midweek and College season passes. Each Killington season pass holder is allowed two tickets total during this promotion.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 6, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> Are there any catches to this?  Does it have to be purchased in advance, or through Liftopia?  Or can the tickets be purchased at the ticket booth the day of?



All mountain tickets are $14 and you can purchase at the mountain on Friday, Feb 13th


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 6, 2009)

WWF-VT said:


> All mountain tickets are $14 and you can purchase at the mountain on Friday, Feb 13th



Thanks.  I'm definitely going to be there.  I was planning on going to Stratton because I can get $20 tickets through my season's pass with Mountain Creek, but this is even better.


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 6, 2009)

*Attitash 35$, 2/10/09*

$35 Lift Tickets Tuesday, February 10, all ages

http://www.attitash.com/lifttickets.html


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2009)

Noticed on the Okemo events page, April 1 is skiing for the "price" of 3 canned goods.  what's that, less than $5?

http://okemo.com/okemowinter/ourmountain/events/calendar.asp?action=view&id=953&date=4/1/2009#events


----------



## billski (Feb 9, 2009)

*Ski & Ride Stowe for $20 on 4/20 (Monday)*

*Ski & Ride Stowe for $20 on 4/20*

*And Help the Vermont Foodbank* 

 STOWE, VERMONT – Prevent hunger in Vermont and enjoy a phenomenal day of spring skiing and riding in the process. Sound good? Then mark down April 20 on your calendar to get one last day on snow in Stowe. Lift tickets will be $20 with a non-perishable food donation to the VT Foodbank. That’s right, tickets for twenty on 4/20!


----------



## Sven Leonson (Feb 9, 2009)

Plattekill has a Fri 13th "car load" special.  Per person lift ticket price is based on number of people in the car.  For a group of 4 or more, tickets are $15.


----------



## billski (Feb 10, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Killington:
> March 21,22: Buy a 2-day ticket on the internet for $100.  Web site only.  Limited to 1958 tickets.
> April 18,19: Buy a 2-day ticket on the internet for $50.  Web site only.  Limited to 1958 tickets.
> http://www.killington.com/winter/plan/lift_tickets/50th Birthday Weekends/index.html
> ...




Nice to see kmart offering discounts again.


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 10, 2009)

billski said:


> Nice to see kmart offering discounts again.



I think I'm all in for that April deal. Was originally planning on doing a Bush-Stowe weekend those days, but may push that trip up a week early and hit Killington up. Two days, $50. There.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 10, 2009)

Mountain Creek - Ski the rest of 08/09 and all of 09/10 for $279.
http://www.mountaincreek.com/ticket...ntact=12550334&crmpas=CRM_MC_PSP_01_E1_090210


----------



## Geoff (Feb 12, 2009)

billski said:


> Nice to see kmart offering discounts again.





> We’re tossing out another round of $50, $55 and $60 one-day lift tickets for the week of Feb. 21-27. The $50 tickets go on sale Monday, Feb. 16 at 8 a.m. Visit Killington Deal Grabber for the best deals on lift tickets in the east – period!



The 1000 $50.00 tickets that went on sale last Monday morning sold out in three hours.


----------



## SnowPlow (Feb 12, 2009)

Snow Day Card offers 2 for 1 lift tix to Magic, Plattekill, Snow Ridge, Swain, Toggenburg and Song. 

http://snowdaycard.com/about


----------



## Buckeye Skier 1330 (Feb 15, 2009)

Northeast Ski & Board Map & Guide has some good coupons in it. 

Jay Peak-2 for1
Burke-$10 off
Hunter- $20 off 
Stratton $10 off Mon., Wed., Thurs., Fri
Gore or Whiteface- $38 with any Coke product on Weds., Free teen/junior ticket with adult ticket
Bromley- $39 lift and lunch on Tues.

CTM publications 866-426-7364 802-875-6161


----------



## Euler (Feb 16, 2009)

*Jay 2 for 1 vouchers*

I have 2 of the Jay Peak 2 for 1 vouchers that were in the Shaws fliers this fall that I will not use this season.  PM me if interested (free for the asking)

EDIT: Vouchers are taken.


----------



## polski (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry for the short notice -- not that I'd expect thousands of AZers and lurkers to drive hundreds of miles to ski lsgr on 248' of vertical for no more than four hours -- but Ski Bradford in Haverhill, MA is selling lift tickets for $1 tonight (6-10 p.m.) to mark its 60th anniversary. (Scroll down to Feb. 16 in their events list)


----------



## Danaxxmiller (Feb 17, 2009)

*Wachusetts 09/10 season pass*

Wachusetts 09/10 pass is on sale and if you by now you can ski the rest of the 09 season for free.  

http://www.wachusett.com/shoponline/ecommerce/tabid/254/c-18-rest-of-season-passes.aspx


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted on Facebook this morning: "Wildcat Mountain thinks you'd like to know that it's going to have $9 lift ticket Fridays on March 13th and 20th. Yes, on those Fridays, only $9, I know...crazy, right?"

Using my Warren Miller freebie to SR on the 13th, but definitely checking them out on the 20th for this.


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 26, 2009)

Crotched...$99 remainder of the season pass. 

http://www.crotchedmountain.com/index.php/component/content/article/34-teh-haps/287-springfling


----------



## nycskier (Mar 1, 2009)

Since a lot of people here are doing the Rossignol search and win contest:


 

I figure I would let everyone know that Sessions is having a search and win promo too:


 

Although I think the prizes on the Rossi search and win is better. Sessions doesn't have a gift certificate option on their site yet.


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm planning to go skiing Friday, March 6th.  Any good deals besides the Waterville Valley 2 for 1 Fridays?


----------



## SAB (Mar 4, 2009)

Note: The $9 Wildcat deal on Fridays may only be available through Liftopia. 
I can't find anything on the resort web-site, but tickets are available for $9 in Liftopia.
SAB


----------



## billski (Mar 4, 2009)

Hot off the presses:

Black Mountain - Customer appreciation Fridays - half price lift tickets through the end of the year.

Wednesdays, afternoon ski - $15.

Breakfast club wednesdays - over 55's ski for $20 and INCLUDES breakfast (two more seasons baby!)


----------



## tcharron (Mar 4, 2009)

SAB said:


> Note: The $9 Wildcat deal on Fridays may only be available through Liftopia.
> I can't find anything on the resort web-site, but tickets are available for $9 in Liftopia.
> SAB



I don't see any 9$ wildcat tickets.  They sell em all out?


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 4, 2009)

SAB said:


> Note: The $9 Wildcat deal on Fridays may only be available through Liftopia.
> I can't find anything on the resort web-site, but tickets are available for $9 in Liftopia.
> SAB



It's right there when you go on there website. 
http://www.skiwildcat.com/news.html#211


----------



## hammer (Mar 4, 2009)

tcharron said:


> I don't see any 9$ wildcat tickets.  They sell em all out?


Liftopia is showing $9 lift tickets on 13 and 20 March...sooo tempting...


----------



## tcharron (Mar 4, 2009)

Zimmermans in Nashua, NH is currently having a 'buy one get one' sale.  That's everything, skis, boards, iirc from last year when they ran the same special.


----------



## Evmo (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey guys, we (Liftopia.com) just got some deals in for Sunday River and Sugarloaf.  Limited availability and they are 2-day tickets, but still some good savings.  Search New England for Saturdays through March...


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2009)

*Reminder: STOWE Ski Club Appreciation Days*

*Stowe** Mountain** Resort Invites You To…* *Ski Club Appreciation Days 2008/2009*      WHEN:    January 12-14, 2009; March 18-22, 2009   
*WHO:*      Ski Council and Club Members  
*WHAT:    *Ski/ride for as little as $40 per day and receive discounts on area lodging!    
*WHERE: *Stowe, Vermont.  Bring your ID to the Mansfield Guest Service Desk.    
*YOU MUST BRING YOUR SKI CLUB CARD* AND A PHOTO ID TO GET YOUR DISCOUNT VOUCHERS!* 
*HOW:**      E-mail Group Sales at lfarley@stowe.com to pre-register (NOT REQUIRED).* Use subject line “Ski Club Week RSVP” and list how many people in your party and how many tickets you will need.  Feel free to call the sales office @ 800-253-4SKI with any questions.  
**If your ski club/council does not have membership cards, please have president of club fax a list in advance on club letterhead. Fax to 802.253.3439, ATTN: Group Sales.
**Check out www.stowegroups.com for directions and the latest snow conditions.*


----------



## billski (Mar 6, 2009)

*Killington "Deal Grabber""*

*1-Day Ticket, Tuesday 3/17/09 - $49
Only 500 Tickets Available *
*1-Day Ticket, Wednesday 3/18/09 - $49
Only 500 Tickets Available *
*1-Day Ticket, Thursday 3/19/09 - $49
Only 500 Tickets Available 
*


*http://www.killington.com/winter/plan/lift_tickets/Deal Grabber/index.html*


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't think I've seen this here, but Wildcat has added two more $9 lift ticket days.

Fri, March 13th & 20th - $9 Lift Tickets!: Make your plans now to be here for $9 Lift Tickets! Yes, you are reading this correct, only $9 to ski or ride all day on Fridays, March 13th & 20th! Even better, upgrade your ticket before 3:30pm Friday for only $39 to ski or ride again the next day, Saturday!

Limited, discount lift tickets are available right now at Liftopia.com and also be sure to Click here for our weekly WILD DEALS ticket discounts.


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 9, 2009)

*Sugarbush - Mt Ellen M-Th 25$ (2-for-50$)*

I wanted to see if Mt Ellen (Sugarbush peak) was doing the St Patricks 17$, didn't find anything on their website about it this year... but I did find a 25$ 50th anniversary deal thats a bit more flexible:

"Mt. Ellen 2-for-1 Lift Ticket for $50 (RTP: 30978)
Grab a friend and head to Mt. Ellen for the best deal in midweek (Monday to Thursday), non-holiday skiing and riding. $50 lands you two tickets to Sugarbush’s highest peak.
Valid Monday to Thursday through 3/29/09. Not valid during holiday periods (2/14-22/09). May not be combined with any other offer."

http://www.sugarbush.com/uploadedfiles/2008_files/fifty-specials-sugarbush-2009.pdf


----------



## Geoff (Mar 9, 2009)

Sunday River Affair – Sun through Fri for the rest of the season: Show a valid 2008-09 season pass from anther resort and you can purchase a lift ticket that day for $39


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 10, 2009)

rocojerry said:


> I wanted to see if Mt Ellen (Sugarbush peak) was doing the St Patricks 17$, didn't find anything on their website about it this year...



Spoke too soon, looks like for 17$ you can ski Mt Ellen:
http://www.sugarbush.com/funandevents/event.asp?id=234

or dress in Green and hit Mad River Glen for 17$
http://www.madriverglen.com/deals/

while I'm at it, I think Waterville is doing it as well...  (go there, save the VT pow for me)
$17 Lift ticket to celebrate St. Patty's Day (waterville.com)


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 11, 2009)

*Hunter Mountain 4/5/09*

Any Mountain Season Passholder Day
April 5, 2009

On April 5, 2009, bring your valid season pass from any mountain to Hunter and get a free lift ticket! Just bring your valid 2008-2009 season pass from any other ski area to the Snowsports Services Desk in the Ticket Center for your free lift ticket.

NOTE: Passholders with Season Passes that do not have photos on them must provide some form of photo ID as well.


----------



## Rob A (Mar 12, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> Any Mountain Season Passholder Day
> April 5, 2009
> 
> On April 5, 2009, bring your valid season pass from any mountain to Hunter and get a free lift ticket! Just bring your valid 2008-2009 season pass from any other ski area to the Snowsports Services Desk in the Ticket Center for your free lift ticket.
> ...



They are doing this on a weekend??? Has anyone ever gone to hunter during this promotion? The crowds must be insane!


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 12, 2009)

Rob A said:


> The crowds must be insane!



Aren't the hunter crowds always insane being from NYC?  or are you just crazy to go there on a weekend in the first place....   

Wonder if i'll ever make it that far south for northeast skiing....


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm sure it'll be busy, but keep in mind that it's April 5th.  The average skier (especially in the NYC Metro area), as already moved into spring mode by then.  I'll be there, regardless of the crowds.  Can't argue with the price.


----------



## billski (Mar 14, 2009)

*Jay $10*

Jay is $10 on Monday 3/16 via Liftopia.


----------



## Rob A (Mar 16, 2009)

rocojerry said:


> Aren't the hunter crowds always insane being from NYC?  or are you just crazy to go there on a weekend in the first place....
> 
> Wonder if i'll ever make it that far south for northeast skiing....



I haven't been to hunter in 2 years and that was a weekday, I don't know about weekend crowds. I've skied Belleayre which is right by hunter on weekends and never have any lift lines over a minute, usually it's ski on. I assumed hunter is the same, guess I'm wrong?


----------



## kid3 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Free Skiing this week @ Loaf*

For you CT, NY and NJ residents. So come on up to the Loaf and enjoy the snow. We have plenty!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 19, 2009)

I found some deals on craigslist...but you have to act fast.  Other CL areas might have better results

Windham/Hunter - http://newjersey.craigslist.org/spo/1081803584.html
4 tickets / $120 various locations - http://newjersey.craigslist.org/spo/1081390624.html
YMMV


----------



## Rob A (Mar 22, 2009)

kid3 said:


> For you CT, NY and NJ residents. So come on up to the Loaf and enjoy the snow. We have plenty!



link to this?


----------



## tcharron (Mar 22, 2009)

Rob A said:


> link to this?



Well, Duh..  :-D


----------



## Rob A (Mar 22, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Well, Duh..  :-D



Not the snow...the free skiing deal.


----------



## frozencorn (Mar 23, 2009)

Okemo free April 1 with three cans of food.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 23, 2009)

Rob A said:


> Not the snow...the free skiing deal.



The Sugarloaf events page doesn't show this:

http://www.sugarloaf.com/EventsActivities/index.html

-w


----------



## Juiced (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone know of any coupons or promotions for Mount Snow? I can't find anything. Was offered a condo at Mt Snow and wanna go, but really can't afford the price for 2 days up there. I figured they would have some kind of promo, but nothing on the site.


----------



## Rambo (Mar 25, 2009)

*Hunter Mountain Special Promotions till end of season*

Got a Hunter Mtn. Newsletter in my email. Sorry could not get a link to work. (Posted a link at the bottom that might work) Here are some of the late season specials:

Special Promotions:
Bring an 08/09 season pass from any other mountain and get a mid-week ticket for $27! This deal is good for the rest of the season!

Starting Monday, March 30, and lasting to the end of the season, a mid-week ticket here at Hunter is just $35. Big Lift Card holders receive an additional discount and pay just $17!

Sun, Apr 5
Any Mountain Season Passholder Day
08/09 Season Passes from any resort in the world accepted


Sat, Apr 11
Last Day of Season
** All lift tickets just $19.59!**
Cannot be combined with any other discounts.

This Link Might Work - Specials Listed On Right:
http://cl.exct.net/?ju=fe2516727063...77b72&s=fdf315717262027871177472&jb=ffcf14&t=


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 1, 2009)

*Stratton deal*

Hardline sent this to me.  I called them, minimum 2 night stay.

http://www.stratton.com/deals/hot-d...lodge.htm?itc=50percent_off_lift_lodge_090322

*50% OFF Lift and Lodging Packages*



Save 50% on lift and lodging packages March 29 through April 11!
Additionally, all rooms at The Inn at Stratton Mountain are $99 per night or lower during this time period. 

Starting from $29.50/night - Call 1.800.STRATTON to book.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 3, 2009)

KMart is $39.00 if you show a season pass from any other mountain.

KMart season pass holders can buy up to two $39.00 tickets per day for friends & family


----------



## rocojerry (Apr 3, 2009)

*Cannon, 2-1 everyday til close*

http://www.cannonmt.com/specials.html

2-1 (32$ each everyday till close) at Cannon mountain

looks like singles are 39$, but just wait around the ticket booth for 5 minutes and pair up!


----------



## win (Apr 5, 2009)

Sugarbush has a Spring Pass for $199.  This will allow you to ski any day under closing.  After at least 9 inches of snow yesterday, it is looking like the season will extend well into April and hopefully even the first weekend of May again if Mother Nature doesn't get too nasty. There is still alot of deep snow on trails like Snowball, Spring Fling, Stein's, Jester, Organgrinder, Ripcord, Birch Run and Pushover, so there is terrain for all abilities.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 6, 2009)

win said:


> Sugarbush has a Spring Pass for $199.  This will allow you to ski any day under closing.  After at least 9 inches of snow yesterday, it is looking like the season will extend well into April and hopefully even the first weekend of May again if Mother Nature doesn't get too nasty. There is still alot of deep snow on trails like Snowball, Spring Fling, Stein's, Jester, Organgrinder, Ripcord, Birch Run and Pushover, so there is terrain for all abilities.



You really want to try to make Sunday May 3rd.  We all have our Killington Refugee shirts ready to go.


----------



## win (Apr 6, 2009)

We're going to try.  Perhaps Mint juleps on Saturday!


----------



## mister moose (Apr 6, 2009)

Geoff said:


> You really want to try to make Sunday May 3rd.  We all have our Killington Refugee shirts ready to go.



I had the printer save the stencils so I can print more with a phone call.



			
				Win said:
			
		

> Perhaps Mint juleps on Saturday!



Are we talkin' real mint, shaved ice and something that isn't sour mash?


----------



## billski (Apr 12, 2009)

*Stowe April 19th, $35*

Vermont Foodbank Day Sunday, 4/19/09, All Day Bring 2 canned goods in to receive a $35 lift ticket voucher which can be redeemed at any ticket window.     Last Day of Skiing and Riding Sunday, 4/19/09, All Day


----------



## AlpineM (Apr 19, 2009)

I heard of a good ski resort in lake tahoe..
it's Alpine meadows located in lake tahoe CA.
Unprecedented mountain, unbelievable 09-10’ season pass pricing from alpine meadows in Lake Tahoe.  Get your midweek + sunday adult ski pass for just $299 or go for the slightly filtered Alpine and Homewood seven day pass for $429. There are other steeply discounted options too so find the pass that fits. If you don’t want to pay now, no worries, financing is available. Lock in the savings now and pay later.Check out all the ski passes here. Hurry, these deals are only valid unit May 31st!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 19, 2009)

AlpineM said:


> I heard of a good ski resort in lake tahoe..
> it's Alpine meadows located in lake tahoe CA.
> Unprecedented mountain, unbelievable 09-10’ season pass pricing from alpine meadows in Lake Tahoe.  Get your midweek + sunday adult ski pass for just $299 or go for the slightly filtered Alpine and Homewood seven day pass for $429. There are other steeply discounted options too so find the pass that fits. If you don’t want to pay now, no worries, financing is available. Lock in the savings now and pay later.Check out all the ski passes here. Hurry, these deals are only valid unit May 31st!



Nice..do they have night skiing?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 19, 2009)

Killington deal. Up to 4 daily lift tickets can be purchased in advance (until Oct 15 or sold out) for $50 each.

http://www.killington.com/summer/plan/Deal Grabber/index.html


----------



## billski (Aug 19, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Killington deal. Up to 4 daily lift tickets can be purchased in advance (until Oct 15 or sold out) for $50 each.
> 
> http://www.killington.com/summer/plan/Deal Grabber/index.html


 
Looks like it's time for an 09-10 thread!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2009)

billski said:


> Looks like it's time for an 09-10 thread!



start one


----------

